# Kicking off in Lambeth (squat rave closed down by police)



## shaman75 (Nov 1, 2015)

Twitter says there's some sort of huge rave that police have tried to break up in Lambeth, near the Albert Embankment.  Running battles with loads of people trying to get in.  Think the rave is still going, on Whitgift Street.

Video and stuff on twitter:














Updates here

Paddy (@paddyjames89) on Twitter

and

London SE1 (@se1) on Twitter


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 1, 2015)

Rave crowd clashes with riot police in Lambeth - BBC News


----------



## J Ed (Nov 1, 2015)

Why not


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 1, 2015)

Live stream: @r4vi on Periscope: "it's kicking off halloween rave turning into riot #lambeth black prince road"


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2015)

what happens when scumoween broadcast it over Facebook



> Hundreds Of 'Ravers' Clash With Riot Police



thankfully had to do adults stuff like see peoples new babies ( 2 of them  ) or I'd of been amongst it...


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 1, 2015)

*Officers are continuing to deal with public disorder and criminal damage caused by a large group who had attended an illegal rave in Lambeth.*

Late on Saturday night, 31 October officers attended an address in Whitgift Street, SE1 *to close an illegal rave*.

When officers arrived, they were confronted by a large group of people outside the venue.

During this confrontation a number of missiles where thrown at officers, including one reported *'petrol bomb'*.

Fortunately no officers were seriously injured, but four are understood to have been treated for injuries at the scene.

As well as attacking police the group also caused criminal damage to private vehicles and property in the area.

There have been a number of arrests so far (no further details at this time).

A large number of officers, supported by the other emergency services, are still in the area dealing with the ongoing situation.

Illegal rave and public disorder in Lambeth


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2015)

got to love the scum


----------



## YouSir (Nov 1, 2015)

Well that'll have been nice for the locals then.


----------



## metalguru (Nov 1, 2015)

As a nearby Lambeth resident, my fantasy of revenge is to have a quick hack to find the personal addresses of the organisers and then to set up a Facebook group for 4000 people to visit them next Saturday night.


----------



## pesh (Nov 1, 2015)

As a nearby Lambeth resident i'm gutted I was out of the country last night.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2015)

metalguru said:


> As a nearby Lambeth resident, my fantasy of revenge is to have a quick hack to find the personal addresses of the organisers and then to set up a Facebook group for 4000 people to visit them next Saturday night.


why don't you just take 4,000 people to nsy?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm all for squat parties and running battles with the plod, but go and do it out in the countryside or in some deserted industrial zone or something.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 1, 2015)

And DON'T PUT ILLEGAL THINGS ON FACEBOOK you feckless, ignorant little children


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 1, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm all for squat parties and running battles with the plod, but go and do it out in the countryside or in some deserted industrial zone or something.



They should have gone for Horse Guards Parade


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 1, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm all for squat parties and running battles with the plod, but go and do it out in the countryside or in some deserted industrial zone or something.



The deserted industrial zone is now being gentrified.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 1, 2015)

shaman75 said:


> The deserted industrial zone is now being gentrified.



Better to do your teenage trolling in a gentrified 'prestige development' twat storage facility type neighbourhood than a place where actual people live.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 1, 2015)

Was probably jolly good fun for all involved apart from the local residents


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 1, 2015)

Great bit of footage of Police walking through fires at about 1hr07  @r4vi on Periscope: "it's kicking off halloween rave turning into riot #lambeth black prince road"


----------



## gosub (Nov 1, 2015)

shaman75 said:


> Great bit of footage of Police walking through fires at about 1hr07  @r4vi on Periscope: "it's kicking off halloween rave turning into riot #lambeth black prince road"




 Its 2015.  And people STILL can't use the correct phone orientation when shooting video.


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 1, 2015)

It is correct if you watch on your phone and hold it normally (it does change a bit later, although still a bit annoying on a laptop).


----------



## Cid (Nov 1, 2015)

Ah, good ol' scum tek.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Was probably jolly good fun for all involved apart from the local residents


no one had to get up for work surely? next day is the sabbath day.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Nov 1, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> no one had to get up for work surely? next day is the sabbath day.


Speak for yourself!


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 1, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> And DON'T PUT ILLEGAL THINGS ON FACEBOOK you feckless, ignorant little children



I can't take that crowd seriously tbh. Take the ketamine, crack and meth out of that scene and it's dead.

Any music that sounds good on drugs that sounds sober is music not worth listening to imho.

Proper techno>acid tekno imho.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 1, 2015)

Also why are the overwhelming majority of the squat crowd and the djs who play at these events white?

Says a lot about your anti-establishment credentials tbh.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 1, 2015)

My mates wanted to drag me to scumoween for the lulz and hang out for an hour.

I'm glad I saw truss at HoG smash everyone out of the ballpark with 160 BPM hard techno and jungle towards the end of his set instead. 

Fez909 poptyping Orang Utan. 

Renegade Snares never sounded so good on a rig. That melancholy tinged piano and the skippy breakbeats, just great. stethoscope


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2015)

Jeez! Plenty of sneering on here


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 1, 2015)

But really, this was the highlight of his set. I've only really ever heard Acperience 1 out live, tho I've always prefered this track insofar as pure dancefloor groove is concerned.

Sounded like some great big steam roller.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2015)

Relevance to this thread?


----------



## passenger (Nov 1, 2015)

if i was there i would be cuddling everybody things have changed


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> no one had to get up for work surely? next day is the sabbath day.


yeh, no one works on sunday


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

metalguru said:


> As a nearby Lambeth resident, my fantasy of revenge is to have a quick hack to find the personal addresses of the organisers and then to set up a Facebook group for 4000 people to visit them next Saturday night.




PM me for his name, address and phone number if you want.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 1, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Relevance to this thread?



None. I just like sneering.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh, no one works on sunday


maybe I just dream of a better world


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh, no one works on sunday



Sadly the filth do.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

dialectician said:


> None. I just like sneering.



Yeah, but you like acid techno, so your opinion of underground sounds counts for fuck all.


----------



## Cid (Nov 1, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Better to do your teenage trolling in a gentrified 'prestige development' twat storage facility type neighbourhood than a place where actual people live.



To be fair there's a penthouse round the corner going for £6 million. This'll be an ex-industrial/warehousing type space earmarked for luxury flats... I mean I would hazard a guess that BBC reporter John Sweeney isn't a council tenant.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yeah, but you like acid techno, so your opinion of underground sounds counts for fuck all.



No. I like acid techno. I detest acid tekno.

This is the kind of stuff i like

KNOWLEDGE (Venue) @ SW1 Club LONDON (Hard Acid / Techno)  - YouTube


----------



## J Ed (Nov 1, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> maybe I just dream of a better world



I wish you were right


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

dialectician said:


> No. I like acid techno. I detest acid tekno.



You fucking what now?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sadly the filth do.


no, it's not work if you enjoy beating people up and so on. i was thinking if bus drivers amd bar staff and shop workers


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

dialectician said:


> This is the kind of stuff i like
> 
> KNOWLEDGE (Venue) @ SW1 Club LONDON (Hard Acid / Techno)  - YouTube




Yeah, endless buildup, goes nowhere. Then your club kicks you out at six in the morning. Precisely fuck all to do with the free party scene. Comrade Corbyn will put a stop to this shit once and for all.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yeah, endless buildup, goes nowhere. Then your club kicks you out at six in the morning. Precisely fuck all to do with the free party scene. Comrade Corbyn will put a stop to this shit once and for all.



If free parties actually played stuff with funk, rhythmic sense and black feel I might go to them. If they also pretended to stop being so anti-establishment when in reality they are a bunch of whiteboy bohemians messing with drugs I might also go to them.

Sadly given that none of those are going to happen I'll pass.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2015)

dialectician said:


> If free parties actually played stuff with funk, rhythmic sense and black feel I might go to them. If they also pretended to stop being so anti-establishment when in reality they are a bunch of whiteboy bohemians messing with drugs I might also go to them.
> 
> Sadly given that none of those are going to happen I'll pass.


Have you been to any?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

dialectician said:


> If free parties actually played stuff with funk, rhythmic sense and black feel I might go to them. If they also pretended to stop being so anti-establishment when in reality they are a bunch of whiteboy bohemians messing with drugs I might also go to them.
> 
> Sadly given that none of those are going to happen I'll pass.



If all you can be fucked to do is moan your half thought through gripes from the sidelines rather than getting out there and actually making the changes that you want to see happen, why should anyone give a flying fuck about your opinion?


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 1, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Have you been to any?



Yes, unfortunately. I used to get taken to a lot with my flatmates/crew a few years ago. I never have the desire to visit one again. It was either shitty acid tekno, progressive psy trance (why do they call it progressive when it sounds like the same track for an hour?) jump up dnb or stupidly fast and silly breakcore with incongruous samples over the top.

I've heard of free parties in Leicester that used to play real deep house and detroit techno.  But I don't know if they're still going. I'd be down for that.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2015)

Some parties are shit and samey some are amazing and varied.
There was at least one deep house rig from the south west a few years ago that might still be going


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 1, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Some parties are shit and samey some are amazing and varied.
> There was at least one deep house rig from the south west a few years ago that might still be going



I'm sure there are. Just all the ones in London I've been to have been unbelievably shit. I'd rather go to techno clubs, not because I like clubs, but because I can hear amazing hard and varied music.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> If all you can be fucked to do is moan your half thought through gripes from the sidelines rather than getting out there and actually making the changes that you want to see happen, why should anyone give a flying fuck about your opinion?



That's not my point, you Frothing philistine. My point is that they can play whatever they like, do whatever they like, but they are poseurs, pretenders who think clashing with the police is genuine political action. They do this in a way where there is more than a hint of racial tension. They are deeply conservative in their own kind of way. Our politics have never been about mindless direct action and snorting so much ketamine that you don't know what your name is anymore and you now believe in god/gaia/some paratechnic spiritual force, maaan. Don't abdicate responsibility here.

In that regard the people who go to official clubs are far more aware of what they're doing, cos they're not pretending to be radical.

Certainly, the music that gets played at the london free parties I went to is whiter than white, with all hint of jazz/funk/soul/house/gay black influences removed.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

Frothing philistine? 

You pompous cunt.

The rig you dream of in the midlands was called DIY.

Now think about why they are called that and have your silly little argument with yourself and work out where you have gone so tragically wrong on this, as with so many other topics.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2015)

dialectician said:


> That's not my point, you Frothing philistine. My point is that they can play whatever they like, do whatever they like, but they are poseurs, pretenders who think clashing with the police is genuine political action. They do this in a way where there is more than a hint of racial tension. They are deeply conservative in their own kind of way. Our politics have never been about mindless direct action and snorting so much ketamine that you don't know what your name is anymore and you now believe in god/gaia/some paratechnic spiritual force, maaan. Don't abdicate responsibility here.
> 
> In that regard the people who go to official clubs are far more aware of what they're doing, cos they're not pretending to be radical.
> 
> Certainly, the music that gets played at the london free parties I went to is whiter than white, with all hint of jazz/funk/soul/house/gay black influences removed.


so much judgement in one post
'clubbers are more aware' wtf
and you've been to all the london rig parties then to be confident in proclaiming that?


----------



## Zabo (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 1, 2015)

ddraig said:


> so much judgement in one post
> 'clubbers are more aware' wtf
> and you've been to all the london rig parties then to be confident in proclaiming that?



I said the parties I went to. What's got your knickers in a twist?

And seriously WTF, are you saying that people who go to clubs are mindless, apolitical fools?

Isn't that conservative in its own way?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2015)

the amount of judgement


----------



## Cid (Nov 1, 2015)

dialectician said:


> I said the parties I went to. What's got your knickers in a twist?



Which parties did you go to?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 1, 2015)

dialectician said:


> No. I like acid techno. I detest acid tekno.





Which is the one that's just _thump thump thump thump _for hours? Oh wait, that's all of them isn't it?

e2a: At least, that's what it sounds like if you live nearby the venue.


----------



## Cid (Nov 1, 2015)

dialectician said:


> I said the parties I went to. What's got your knickers in a twist?
> 
> And seriously WTF, are you saying that people who go to clubs are mindless, apolitical fools?
> 
> Isn't that conservative in its own way?



Where has anyone said that people who go to clubs are mindless, apolitical fools?


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 1, 2015)

Cid said:


> Which parties did you go to?



Skumtek in 2011, something about returning to the source/spirituality, some liberator type thing, and others my mates dragged me to. Like I said, I've never claimed to be an expert


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 1, 2015)

Cid said:


> Where has anyone said that people who go to clubs are mindless, apolitical fools?



'clubbers are more aware' wtf

Well they are. I'm sorry, but that's just how it is. They're not pretending to be radical and revolutionary. or subversive.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm all for squat parties and running battles with the plod, but go and do it out in the countryside or in some deserted industrial zone or something.


Have to agree there. It was on Black Prince Road, wasn't? Loads of residents.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 1, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Which is the one that's just _thump thump thump thump _for hours? Oh wait, that's all of them isn't it?



Tekno. with techno you dance to the high hats, the cymbals, the breakbeats (if there are any) the snares, the funked up stabs, the claps.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2015)

dialectician said:


> 'clubbers are more aware' wtf
> 
> Well they are. I'm sorry, but that's just how it is. They're not pretending to be radical and revolutionary.


see there it is, a proper judgement, gone from 'i never said i was an expert' to dishing out 'facts' again.
why do you presume people going to free parties think they're 'radical and revolutionary'?
sure a lot of dicks go, is that the fault of the rigs/dj's?


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 1, 2015)

ddraig said:


> see there it is, a proper judgement, gone from 'i never said i was an expert' to dishing out 'facts' again.
> why do you presume people going to free parties think they're 'radical and revolutionary'?
> sure a lot of dicks go, is that the fault of the rigs/dj's?



This has nothing to do with judging people. They think they're resisting the system by going against the plods. They are not. They are just but a ritual of capital!

If capitalism didn't create its internal self-contained oppositions (generally legalistic in nature) it couldn't survive. How else do you think all working class revolutions in the past have been co-opted into the orbit of capital?

Most leftists, labourites, trots, some anarchists, align with organisations/institutions and philosophies which support capital, not seek to overcome it.


----------



## Cid (Nov 1, 2015)

dialectician said:


> 'clubbers are more aware' wtf
> 
> Well they are. I'm sorry, but that's just how it is. They're not pretending to be radical and revolutionary. or subversive.



You've been to one Scumtek and you're passing judgment on all London squat parties and the people who attend them? You're not doing the image of clubbers any great favours here y'know.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2015)

dialectician said:


> Tekno. with techno you dance to the high hats, the cymbals, the breakbeats (if there are any) the snares, the funked up stabs, the claps.


Blagsta once called acid techno the Status Quo of dance music


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 1, 2015)

Cid said:


> You've been to one Scumtek and you're passing judgment on all London squat parties and the people who attend them? You're not doing the image of clubbers any great favours here y'know.



This isn't a question of individual people on a subjective level for fuck's sake. I know many braindead clubbers. This is a question of institutions and the way they interact with us in our day-to-day lives.

But structurally/institutionally speaking clubbers are more aware precisely because they are doing everything within the bounds of the system, rather than succumbing to its mystified opposition.


----------



## xes (Nov 1, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Blagsta once called acid techno the Status Quo of dance music


I like acid techno, acid tekkkkkno, _aaand_ Status Quo 

I always remember that comment too, it's true too. If you sing 'what ever you like budum dudum' to any acid techno track, it fits in perfectly. I usually now try and slip in some Status Quo style dancing in when there's some on.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 1, 2015)

Right to party! What an asinine and philistine slogan.

How about my right to get a decent wage, to live without starving, to have a secure lifestyle, to not face institutional racism on a daily basis?

No. Doesn't matter, comrade.


----------



## xes (Nov 1, 2015)

Dialectician, you're reading a bit to much into this me thinks. It's a party that got pigged and kicked off. End of. The thing which is most face palm worthy is the whole having the number up on facebook way before the party started thing.


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 1, 2015)

‘Scumoween’ ravers clash with London riot police – video


----------



## Lurcio (Nov 1, 2015)

Don't mind being inconvenienced by an 'out of control' rave with a social purpose.   But with these fuc#ers!?

Want to punch every one of their stupid faces


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 1, 2015)

Reading some comments on faceache, it was a good natured party until the MET waded in & started twatting people.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Reading some comments on faceache, it was a good natured party until the MET waded in & started twatting people.



Tbf the met did announce in advance that it would be a riot, so the filth don't lie all the time.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

Lurcio said:


> Don't mind being inconvenienced by an 'out of control' rave with a social purpose.   But with these fuc#ers!?
> 
> Want to punch every one of their stupid faces



Rave with a social purpose


----------



## xes (Nov 1, 2015)

The videos seem quite tame compared to the summer fun and frollicks.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 1, 2015)

xes said:


> Dialectician, you're reading a bit to much into this me thinks. It's a party that got pigged and kicked off. End of. The thing which is most face palm worthy is the whole having the number up on facebook way before the party started thing.



Fair enough.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 1, 2015)

Anyone would think the criminal justice bill was a bad idea or something, I don't know


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

xes said:


> The thing which is most face palm worthy is the whole having the number up on facebook way before the party started thing.



Why?

The police are rarely, if ever pro-active around free parties. As was mentioned on the other thread the Met were always gonna bust this one, had they phoned the party line they could have busted it before it even remotely got going, as usual they waited until it was up and running to allow them to cause the most aggro.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 1, 2015)

dialectician said:


> Tekno. with techno you dance to the high hats, the cymbals, the breakbeats (if there are any) the snares, the funked up stabs, the claps.



and the bass


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 1, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> and the bass



And the dubby drops if it's oldskool jungle techno, wonky/broken beat techno, or this new UK bass techno crossover style, think people like Kowton and Beneath.


----------



## xes (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Why?
> 
> The police are rarely, if ever pro-active around free parties. As was mentioned on the other thread the Met were always gonna bust this one, had they phoned the party line they could have busted it before it even remotely got going, as usual they waited until it was up and running to allow them to cause the most aggro.


I know the police use tactics designed to ignite situations, that's not really news to any of us. But if you're going to hold a big illegal rave, at least _try_ and keep it a bit lowkey. Pretend, a little bit that the party is actually going to go ahead and not get pigged back to the dark ages. Or, just send the police a nice hand written invitation on kids party invites with the location so they can break it up before it starts without causing any fuss.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

This is Scumtek you're talking about 

The whole concept was big, fuck-off, in yer face, Central London teknival style parties. Not really something you can keep low key...


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 1, 2015)

Party didn't get broken up until 6am, so whatever the organisers got wrong, it only seemed to affect all the people who didn't get there quick enough and the locals caught up in the police action.

Obviously, if the old bill had kept an eye out and sent in some of their intelligence gatherers for a chat etc..., it's highly likely there wouldn't have been lots of tanked up people trying to get past a few lines of coppers to a party, walking along railway lines to drop down into the site and smashing up the area for more shit to throw into the early hours.  I'm imagining we'd be talking about a bit of noise from pissed people, some bass through the night and a faint smell of urine in the morning.

Thought the police would have been too busy stopping youths buying eggs and lobbing fireworks on such a busy night of the year anyway.  There was a group of about 1000 or more motorbikes causing chaos around London throughout the evening too and the Police seemed to be short of resources (or ideas/ motivation) to deal with that at all.


----------



## Cid (Nov 1, 2015)

dialectician said:


> And the dubby drops if it's oldskool jungle techno, wonky/broken beat techno, or this new UK bass techno crossover style, think people like Kowton and Beneath.



Yeah, because there was never a squat party with wonky-tech or jungle...


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2015)

long live the scum


----------



## smokedout (Nov 1, 2015)

dialectician said:


> That's not my point, you Frothing philistine. My point is that they can play whatever they like, do whatever they like, but they are poseurs, pretenders who think clashing with the police is genuine political action. They do this in a way where there is more than a hint of racial tension. They are deeply conservative in their own kind of way. Our politics have never been about mindless direct action and snorting so much ketamine that you don't know what your name is anymore and you now believe in god/gaia/some paratechnic spiritual force, maaan. Don't abdicate responsibility here.
> 
> In that regard the people who go to official clubs are far more aware of what they're doing, cos they're not pretending to be radical.
> 
> Certainly, the music that gets played at the london free parties I went to is whiter than white, with all hint of jazz/funk/soul/house/gay black influences removed.



are people really making political judgements based on what music people like, or have a bunch of sixth formers just hijacked people's use names?


----------



## YouSir (Nov 1, 2015)

ddraig said:


> see there it is, a proper judgement, gone from 'i never said i was an expert' to dishing out 'facts' again.
> why do you presume people going to free parties think they're 'radical and revolutionary'?
> sure a lot of dicks go, is that the fault of the rigs/dj's?



No, but it's not the problem of people having shit set on fire outside their houses either. These people were cunts, there's no argument to be had in their defence.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2015)

they threw a party and the police turned up mob handed to shut it down..


it would of come to an uneventful end if the police had handled it better

but fuck these kids make noise on a Saturday nice the gall of em


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> they threw a party and the police turned up mob handed to shut it down..
> 
> 
> it would of come to an uneventful end if the police had handled it better
> ...



Maybe some of those on u75 that are so concerned could have a whip to put the owners of the million pound flats up somewhere next time this happens?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2015)

Lurcio said:


> Don't mind being inconvenienced by an 'out of control' rave with a social purpose.   But with these fuc#ers!?
> 
> Want to punch every one of their stupid faces


easy done, join the police


----------



## agricola (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Maybe some of those on u75 that are so concerned could have a whip to put the owners of the million pound flats up somewhere next time this happens?



The people most affected by this weren't those in the very posh flats - most of those at that end of Albert Embankment are either not finished or were too far away; and the one block that was near where the rave was has more than a few social housing tenants (as it was built under Livingstone when developers were made to do it).  Most of the rest of the annoyed were in the genuinely social housing along Vauxhall Walk, Black Prince Road, Newport Street etc.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

Hence the filth feeling at ease to turn a peaceful situation in to a fucking riot, as they had previously stated they would.


----------



## YouSir (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hence the filth feeling at ease to turn a peaceful situation in to a fucking riot, as they had previously stated they would.



Police in being cunts shocker. Doesn't excuse the behviour of those starting fires outside of peoples homes. Unless you're on the same teenaged level as they are.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hence the filth feeling at ease to turn a peaceful situation in to a fucking riot, as they had previously stated they would.


i cannot conceive a situation so dismal the arrival of a policeman couldn't make it worse


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Police in being cunts shocker. Doesn't excuse the behviour of those starting fires outside of peoples homes. Unless you're on the same teenaged level as they are.



And you saw who doing that exactly?


----------



## YouSir (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And you saw who doing that exactly?



I saw pictures of fires, feel free to prove it wasn't attendees.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Police in being cunts shocker. Doesn't excuse the behviour of those starting fires outside of peoples homes. Unless you're on the same teenaged level as they are.



they should really do id checks at illegal raves and turn away anyone under 25...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 1, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> they should really do id checks at illegal raves and turn away anyone under 25...



They should do that everywhere.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

YouSir said:


> I saw pictures of fires, feel free to prove it wasn't attendees.



They told me it wasn't. 

What evidence do you have?


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And you saw who doing that exactly?


Happened to a friend of a friend. She was terrified.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> They should do that everywhere.


What? Why?  can't over 25s have fun too?


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And you saw who doing that exactly?


Quite a few local residents on the news tonight confirmed that the ravers were a pain in the fucking arse.

Sounds like a perfectly reasonable deployment of piggery to me.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

editor said:


> Happened to a friend of a friend. She was terrified.



Friend of a friend huh.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 1, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What? Why?  can't over 25s have fun too?



If they do it soberly and quietly and in moderation. And without promoting the fun on Facebook to a bunch of loutish arseholes.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Quite a few local residents on the news tonight confirmed that the ravers were a pain in the fucking arse.
> 
> Sounds like a perfectly reasonable deployment of piggery to me.



Should have stayed in Hampstead rather than forcing out genuine South Londoners. Small violin deployed for rich cunts who are displaced from their rich place to non rich place, displacing non rich folk and then moaning edgy place isn't the same as rich place.

Baby minding conformists.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Police in being cunts shocker. Doesn't excuse the behviour of those starting fires outside of peoples homes. Unless you're on the same teenaged level as they are.


ageism alive and well


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Should have stayed in Hampstead rather than forcing out genuine South Londoners. Small violin deployed for rich cunts who are displaced from their rich place to non rich place, displacing non rich folk and then moaning edgy place isn't the same as rich place.


They weren't rich cunts. All the ones interviewed were just regular folk, one bloke saying that his 3 kids had been kept up all night. His main complaint was that there weren't enough police sooner.

Illegal rave in residential area. Cunts.

Excellent to see the brave boys in blue getting stuck in there.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 1, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> They weren't rich cunts. All the ones interviewed were just regular folk, one bloke saying that his 3 kids had been kept up all night. His main complaint was that there weren't enough police sooner.
> 
> Illegal rave in residential area. Cunts.
> 
> Excellent to see the brave boys in blue getting stuck in there.



Maybe his kids wouldn't have been kept up all night if the dirty filthy fuckin' pigs hadn't waded in & twatted party goers, eh?


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Excellent to see the brave boys in blue getting stuck in there.



shame they don't have guns


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 1, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> shame they don't have guns



I wish they fuckin' did - we could shoot back!


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2015)

ffs fair play to the lads


every year


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> If they do it soberly and quietly and in moderation.


that's not fun!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> They weren't rich cunts. All the ones interviewed were just regular folk, one bloke saying that his 3 kids had been kept up all night. His main complaint was that there weren't enough police sooner.
> 
> Illegal rave in residential area. Cunts.
> 
> Excellent to see the brave boys in blue getting stuck in there.



if you read the thread that is exactly my complaint to. All the agg is down to the met. Glad you agree.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 1, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> that's not fun!



Yes it is. It's fun-sized enjoyment.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> All the agg is down to the met.


No. That's wrong.


----------



## Giles (Nov 1, 2015)

Sounds like the party got started, and the police did not actually go in and stop it until much later (6am), but just blocked the venue off to stop any more people getting in, and then those frustrated partygoers kicked off with the police.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Yes it is. It's fun-sized enjoyment.


You must have a dull life if you think people stop raving at 25. I fully intend to be dancing to loud electronic music in murky basements until I can no longer stand.


----------



## YouSir (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> They told me it wasn't.
> 
> What evidence do you have?



Your mate saying it isn't evidence that convinces to be honest.


----------



## YouSir (Nov 1, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> ageism alive and well



No doubt you're just taking the piss but I said teenage to mean juvenile, not an age specific thing.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> You must have a dull life if you think people stop raving at 25. I fully intend to be dancing to loud electronic music in murky basements until I can no longer stand.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Friend of a friend huh.


Well, I know the person but it's more of a friend of Eme's actually. I have absolutely no reason to doubt her story.


----------



## YouSir (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Friend of a friend huh.



And you just said your friend said otherwise to disprove me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2015)

YouSir said:


> No doubt you're just taking the piss but I said teenage to mean juvenile, not an age specific thing.


yeh, you have certain opinions on young people, i get it


----------



## YouSir (Nov 1, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh, you have certain opinions on young people, i get it



Uhuh.


----------



## agricola (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Should have stayed in Hampstead rather than forcing out genuine South Londoners. Small violin deployed for rich cunts who are displaced from their rich place to non rich place, displacing non rich folk and then moaning edgy place isn't the same as rich place.
> 
> Baby minding conformists.



er - as you appeared to acknowledge above, this was non-rich folk that were affected by this; the rich folk either hadn't moved in yet or had flats facing over the river.


----------



## Giles (Nov 1, 2015)

Nightmare on Whitgift Street


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

YouSir said:


> And you just said your friend said otherwise to disprove me.



editor's friend of a friend's friend says it was terrifying.

My friend who was there says the only scary fuckers was the met.

Perhaps you would wish the world operated in the same way that the filth would like it to operate in, but thankfully if doesn't. So it is down to you to show that my friends are guilty.

Seeng as you are taking the government's side in this and they know that this is the usual bollocks on their part, to be quietly dropped, perhaps you may wish to quietly drop it too or else you may continue to make a cunt of yourself. Your choice.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2015)

let back the police for sending the heavy mob to an illegal rave


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 1, 2015)

Giles said:


> Sounds like the party got started, and the police did not actually go in and stop it until much later (6am), but just blocked the venue off to stop any more people getting in, and then those frustrated partygoers kicked off with the police.


Nope. The riot was in full swing at 3am.



> BBC reporter John Sweeney was woken in the early hours of the morning by the sound of the crowds outside his north Lambeth home. The footage above was filmed from his window.
> 
> "It was like a dark ballet, choreographed by Edvard Munch - many of the people were wearing Halloween and Day of the Dead costumes," he said.
> 
> ...


Rave crowd clashes with riot police in Lambeth - BBC News

Hope the police kicked the shit out of them.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2015)

acab


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> editor's friend of a friend's friend says it was terrifying.


That is the fact of the matter, and that statement doesn't contradict any statements that say the police were also terrifying people and/or responsible for the start of the violence.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2015)

they inconvenienced people I hope the police kicked the shit out of them




after the clean up foxtons have a new property to rent


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

editor said:


> That is the fact of the matter, and that statement doesn't contradict any statements that say the police were also terrifying people and/or responsible for the start of the violence.



As they were where in Brixton, Tottenham, Toxteth etc. Your point is?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> acab




All Coppers Are Bruvvas - new u75 t-shirt, just £175 with 8pm from each sale going to the sever fund. Neil Barrett once had a wank whilst thinking of Brockwell Park, dharling.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> As they were where in Brixton, Tottenham, Toxteth etc. Your point is?


That you have no reason to doubt what I posted even if the statement doesn't fit with the narrative you seem to want.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 1, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> they inconvenienced people I hope the police kicked the shit out of them


Agreed.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 1, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Hope the police kicked the shit out of them.



Whattttttttttttttt???????????????? 

Arghhhh....is Halloween troll weekend?


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Agreed.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

editor said:


> That you have no reason to doubt what I posted even if the statement doesn't fit with the narrative you seem to want.



So your friend of a friend was terrified of something that may or may not have happened near your friend's gaff, yet you feel that is justification to slag of rave organisers against the rights of property developers? Just so we know.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> So your friend of a friend was terrified of something that may or may not have happened near your friend's gaff, yet you feel that is justification to slag of race organisers against he rights of property developers? Just so we know.


I've absolutely no idea what on earth you're on about or why you're working yourself into such a froth. I haven't slagged off anyone. 

What race were they organising, btw? Hurdles?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Uhuh.


your recent posts tell a different story


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

editor said:


> I've absolutely no idea



Fair enough fella.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2015)

editor said:


> I've absolutely no idea what on earth you're on about or why you're working yourself into such a froth. I haven't slagged off anyone.
> 
> What race were they organising, btw? Hurdles?


He's just on the wind up


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2015)

editor said:


> I've absolutely no idea what on earth you're on about or why you're working yourself into such a froth. I haven't slagged off anyone.
> 
> What race were they organising, btw? Hurdles?



I saw you missus attempt to murder a policeman btw.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 1, 2015)

Ax^ said:


>


I'm not being sarcastic. I genuinely agree with the sentiment that you expressed. Rioters who go out of their way to piss real people off, smash shit up and attack the police, can be dealt with as outlaws, afaic. Fuck 'em.

You're right.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2015)

revert back to my last post

HTH


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 1, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> revert back to my last post
> 
> HTH


As I say, we agree.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 1, 2015)

have you cut your teeth in the daily mail comments section yet


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't read the left wing press.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 1, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I don't read the left wing press.


Don't; Dwyer's been awol for a while now.


----------



## cantsin (Nov 1, 2015)

metalguru said:


> As a nearby Lambeth resident, my fantasy of revenge is to have a quick hack to find the personal addresses of the organisers and then to set up a Facebook group for 4000 people to visit them next Saturday night.



in a big city, these things happen once in a blue moon - lots of kids wldn't have access to transport to "countryside " do's, we used to go to parties in King X etc all the time from mid 80's, then post 88, loads of London warehouse acid house dos, before it all went big scale/big money  / M25 Orbitals etc, and before the internet nimbys were around moaning.

Creating yr own temporary space in the City is something up for it youth still manage to do every now and again, for better or for worse - in a decade there'll be  no spaces left, and the only 'youth' left will be the offsrpring of the wealthy, so no more parties I guess


----------



## cantsin (Nov 1, 2015)

dialectician said:


> Also why are the overwhelming majority of the squat crowd and the djs who play at these events white?
> 
> Says a lot about your anti-establishment credentials tbh.



daft as fuck comment


----------



## cantsin (Nov 1, 2015)

dialectician said:


> If free parties actually played stuff with funk, rhythmic sense and black feel I might go to them. If they also pretended to stop being so anti-establishment when in reality they are a bunch of whiteboy bohemians messing with drugs I might also go to them.
> 
> Sadly given that none of those are going to happen I'll pass.



have you even heard of DIY /Exodus etc ?

and where is all this "pretending  to.... being so anti-establishment " (edited yr gobbleygook) that you've mentioned twice ?


----------



## cantsin (Nov 1, 2015)

Dialectician :[QUOTE=" They do this in a way where there is more than a hint of racial tension ".[/QUOTE]

what in the name of fuck are you wibbling on about here ? Genuine question, talk us through it, all ears ....


----------



## YouSir (Nov 1, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> editor's friend of a friend's friend says it was terrifying.
> 
> My friend who was there says the only scary fuckers was the met.
> 
> ...



Edit: Comment deleted. Life is too short.


----------



## cantsin (Nov 1, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Nope. The riot was in full swing at 3am.
> 
> 
> Rave crowd clashes with riot police in Lambeth - BBC News
> ...



" I've just been going around with Syrian refugees to find a little boy and I never felt under threat. But here I was in my own house, scared because outside someone was sat on the roof of my car."

someone sat on the roof of his car eh...terrifying.

plum.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Nope. The riot was in full swing at 3am.
> 
> 
> Rave crowd clashes with riot police in Lambeth - BBC News
> ...



fuckin liberal!


----------



## Ned Kelly (Nov 1, 2015)

cantsin said:


> " I've just been going around with Syrian refugees to find a little boy and I never felt under threat. But here I was in my own house, scared because outside someone was sat on the roof of my car."
> 
> someone sat on the roof of his car eh...terrifying.
> 
> plum.



Why is that normal behaviour on your street? Can I sit on the roof of your car? BS

Illegal raves are money making scams, avoiding proper licenses. You wanna dance go to a club. Simple.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 1, 2015)

cantsin said:


> someone sat on the roof of his car


A taserable offence in itself.


----------



## cantsin (Nov 1, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> Why is that normal behaviour on your street? Can I sit on the roof of your car? BS



huh, who mentioned "normal behaviour" ?


----------



## keybored (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> money making scams


----------



## Ned Kelly (Nov 2, 2015)

All I will say is,

if I caught one of these cocks sitting on the roof of my car, 

they would wish the police were there to stop me.


----------



## cantsin (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> All I will say is,
> 
> if I caught one of these cocks sitting on the roof of my car,
> 
> they would wish the police were there to stop me.



deffo, you sound like a pwopah bod, they've had a lucky escape there by the sounds of it .


----------



## keybored (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> All I will say is,
> 
> if I caught one of these cocks sitting on the roof of my car,
> 
> they would wish the police were there to stop me.


If only John Sweeney were as much an obvious hardman as you.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I saw you missus attempt to murder a policeman btw.


I'll have to pop out for a few more boxes of extra large facepalms before I can attempt to continue any further discussion with you.

A few more boxes will be needed for this thread in general too.


----------



## Ned Kelly (Nov 2, 2015)

cantsin said:


> deffo, you sound like a pwopah bod, they've had a lucky escape there by the sounds of it .


You doubt me?


----------



## cantsin (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> You doubt me?



no chance, you're the real intwerweb deal, I can feel it in my bones


----------



## keybored (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> You doubt me?


I don't even believe you're the real Ned Kelly.


----------



## J Ed (Nov 2, 2015)

Actual pic of Ned Kelly vs pilled up ravers trying to get to Scumoween via the roof of Ned Kelly's car


----------



## Ned Kelly (Nov 2, 2015)

keybored said:


> If only John Sweeney were as much an obvious hardman as you.


Why does it make me a hard man?

What would you do?

Seriously?

Call the cops?


----------



## keybored (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> Why does it make me a hard man?
> 
> What would you do?
> 
> ...



Whatever I'd do, I wouldn't post this.




Ned Kelly said:


> All I will say is,
> 
> if I caught one of these cocks sitting on the roof of my car,
> 
> they would wish the police were there to stop me.


----------



## cantsin (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> Why does it make me a hard man?
> 
> What would you do?
> 
> ...



I think what makes you a "hardman " is the way you 're so assertive / sure of yourself from behind a keyboard, ready to have it with hordes of rampaging ravers to defend the honour of your imaginary car , and it's roof .


----------



## Cid (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> Illegal raves are money making scams, avoiding proper licenses. You wanna dance go to a club. Simple.



Just... What? 

I'm not really a fan of multi-riggers and the location for this one sits ill with me, but some of the generalisations on this thread are just fucking idiotic.


----------



## J Ed (Nov 2, 2015)

cantsin said:


> I think what makes you a "hardman " is the way you 're so assertive / sure of yourself from behind a keyboard, ready to have it with hordes of rampaging ravers to defend the honour of your imaginary car , and it's roof .



Not quite as good as the person getting puffed up in defence of the honour of their purely hypothetical children vs the Class War protest against the cereal bar idiots


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> All I will say is,
> 
> if I caught one of these cocks sitting on the roof of my car,
> 
> they would wish the police were there to stop me.


Why? They're just sitting down


----------



## xenon (Nov 2, 2015)

Having a Rave in a residential area is a fucking cunt trick.  Sorry, I couldn't be bothered to be more eloquent. There you are.


----------



## Ned Kelly (Nov 2, 2015)

Cid said:


> Just... What?
> 
> I'm not really a fan of multi-riggers and the location for this one sits ill with me, but some of the generalisations on this thread are just fucking idiotic.


Explain?

Clubs have to be licensed for a reason. 

How would you respond if this had gone the other way and the roof had collapsed, or there was a fire and god-knows how many people had died?

How would you feel if your brother or sister had died in an environment like this. 

It's 2015 people. Go to a club. Licensed. Legal. Safe.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> How would you respond if this had gone the other way and the roof had collapsed ....


Positively.


----------



## xenon (Nov 2, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> A taserable offence in itself.



 Only if it was a Jaguar 

 Oh yeah we've gone meta.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> It's 2015 people. Go to a club. Licensed. Legal. Safe.


Unless they get attacked by bouncers. Or the club catches fire. Or you get refused admission because of an errant/malicious ID scan. Or the club gets closed down/sold for flats. Or - get this!- you can't actually afford the rip off door prices and the rip off beer prices, or perhaps you just prefer a club experience that isn't all about profit.


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> Clubs have to be licensed for a reason.



money?


----------



## keybored (Nov 2, 2015)

editor said:


> that isn't all about profit


But Ned's already asserted that these free parties are a "money making scam". Somehow.


----------



## Ned Kelly (Nov 2, 2015)

editor said:


> Unless they get attacked by bouncers. Or the club catches fire. Or you get refused admission because of an errant/malicious ID scan. Or the club gets closed down/sold for flats. Or - get this!- you can't actually afford the rip off door prices and the rip off beer prices, or perhaps you just prefer a club experience that isn't all about profit.




1. The bouncers are licensed and show there number for any recourse, as well as having CCTV
2. Give me a link to the last club fire.
3. Oh well, shit happens. But at least the people who did get in are on a data base in case you get raped in the toilet or get your head kicked in
4. Rip off door prices? Well somebody has to pay for all that licensing and half a million quids worth of sound equipment. Rip off beer prices? Well you get twatted before you go in. But it's a rave, who want's beer?
5. Profit? Illegal raves are all about profit. The less you are licensed the more profit you make.


----------



## Ned Kelly (Nov 2, 2015)

shaman75 said:


> money?


Safety


----------



## Ned Kelly (Nov 2, 2015)

Has any one guessed I run a club yet?


----------



## keybored (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> Give me a link to the last club fire.



Bucharest nightclub fire: Two more victims die - BBC News



Ned Kelly said:


> Profit? Illegal raves are all about profit. The less you are licensed the more profit you make.



You don't understand the concept of free parties do you? The clue is in the name.



Ned Kelly said:


> Has any one guessed I run a club yet?



Yes, the hardman delusions were a total giveaway.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 2, 2015)

Treat staff like shit and get local gangsters to boot fuck out of cocky patrons. All in a nights work.


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> Safety



control


----------



## albionism (Nov 2, 2015)

I have always felt much safer at a free party/free rave than in any club i have 
ever been in. I have never had bother at a free party, had lots of bother from
pissed up lads and bouncers at clubs.


----------



## cantsin (Nov 2, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Not quite as good as the person getting puffed up in defence of the honour of their purely hypothetical children vs the Class War protest against the cereal bar idiots



Umm, you may have the wrong person here amigo ? nothing hypothetical about my sprogs (all too bloody real ) , and have never defended their honour vs CW / CKC etc . 

Good to see big man Ned Kelly liked the post though


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> Has any one guessed I run a club yet?



Does anyone actually care?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> Has any one guessed I run a club yet?


wouldn't trust you to run a christmas club


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> Has any one guessed I run a club yet?



which explains why you don't like the idea of free parties


fuckers messing with your profit margins


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 2, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> wouldn't trust you to run a christmas club



Is Ned Kelly Arthur Fowler???


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> If they do it soberly and quietly and in moderation. And without promoting the fun on Facebook to a bunch of loutish arseholes.




god imagine the Maurice fun zone. It would be Cool Brittania all over again with branded food outlets charging a million quid for a burger and people getting nicked for falling over.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 2, 2015)

Humberto said:


> Treat staff like shit and get local gangsters to boot fuck out of cocky patrons.


I disagree. Eastern European gangsters can be just as effective.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I disagree. Eastern European gangsters can be just as effective.


it is disappointing we now import our gangsters


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2015)

Harry Smiles said:


> Is Ned Kelly Arthur Fowler???








Ned Kelly recently


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2015)

everyone remembers arthur fondly but lets not forget he did cheat on his wife and she threw a tele at him


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 2, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> it is disappointing we now import our gangsters


The quality of the London thug just isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> everyone remembers arthur fondly but lets not forget he did cheat on his wife and she threw a tele at him



a TV



it was a frying pan


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> 1. The bouncers are licensed and show there number for any recourse ...


For me, numbers on bouncers is a sure sign that a better time will be had elsewhere. I avoid all venues where the door staff have no necks or don't wear top hats.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> a TV
> 
> 
> 
> it was a frying pan


a tv in the shape of a frying pan


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 2, 2015)

no wait dotty's right


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2015)

why can I remember eastenders scenes from over 10 years ago but still sometimes put my shoes on the wrong feet


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> no wait dotty's right




Wendy Richard: Actress who played Pauline Fowler in 'EastEnders'


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> why can I remember eastenders scenes from over 10 years ago but still sometimes put my shoes on the wrong feet


you pay more attention to eastenders than to your feet

next


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> god imagine the Maurice fun zone. It would be Cool Brittania all over again with branded food outlets charging a million quid for a burger and people getting nicked for falling over.



Fuck yeah. 

In Greenwich North did Tony Blair
A stately pleasure dome decree
Where reputable vendors ran
Food outlets sanitised to plan
With drunks in custody.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Fuck yeah.
> 
> In Greenwich North did Tony Blair
> A stately pleasure dome decree
> ...


i wish your poetry would scan
and be original


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> god imagine the Maurice fun zone. It would be Cool Brittania all over again with branded food outlets charging a million quid for a burger and people getting nicked for falling over.


it would be a vile space with hundreds of people weeping as they were forced to listen to maurice's shit pastiche poetry for days at a time.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 2, 2015)

cantsin said:


> " I've just been going around with Syrian refugees to find a little boy and I never felt under threat. But here I was in my own house, scared because outside someone was sat on the roof of my car."
> 
> someone sat on the roof of his car eh...terrifying.
> 
> plum.



I'd be pretty fucked off if someone sat on the roof of my car to be honest.


----------



## cantsin (Nov 2, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I'd be pretty fucked off if someone sat on the roof of my car to be honest.



no doubt, but "scared ", and juxtaposed vs a search for a Syrian refugee ?

daft


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 2, 2015)

smokedout said:


> are people really making political judgements based on what music people like, or have a bunch of sixth formers just hijacked people's use names?



How would anyone know revellers' political views in a party full of strangers? Why would anyone even care? I often don't bother soliciting names, let alone their views on Kronstadt.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> It's 2015 people. Go to a club. Licensed. Legal. Safe.



Pay £20-£50 to get in

Get breathalysed at the door. Get Fingerprinted at the door, with a scan of your ID uploaded to a database that the police do not need a warrant to go to.

Have all of your personal possessions rifled through, and at some doors you will basically get sexually assaulted as a part of the routine for entry.

Pay £3-4 for a bottle of water, in most clubs you wouldn't want to drink the tap water because they don't treat their water systems properly.

In all honesty, thats why I'd rather go to a squat rave.

But then I only ever really go to one event at one venue, and they've managed to stave off the draconian requirements put on clubs by councils and police, and the rest of the time, I'm working, so the bouncers literally just ignore you.


----------



## albionism (Nov 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> why can I remember eastenders scenes from over 10 years ago but still sometimes put my shoes on the wrong feet


that's from over 20 years ago bruv!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 2, 2015)

cantsin said:


> no doubt, but "scared ", and juxtaposed vs a search for a Syrian refugee ?
> 
> daft



I'd probably shout at them out the window.

As for going out there to physically remove them, I'd imagine that would depend on how pissed I was, because I'm aware that I would probably get a beatdown and it would hurt less when hammered.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2015)

albionism said:


> that's from over 20 years ago bruv!


jesus I feel old. But also slightly proud of my powers of recall


----------



## sim667 (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> 1. The bouncers are licensed and show there number for any recourse, as well as having CCTV
> 2. Give me a link to the last club fire.
> 3. Oh well, shit happens. But at least the people who did get in are on a data base in case you get raped in the toilet or get your head kicked in
> 4. Rip off door prices? Well somebody has to pay for all that licensing and half a million quids worth of sound equipment. Rip off beer prices? Well you get twatted before you go in. But it's a rave, who want's beer?
> 5. Profit? Illegal raves are all about profit. The less you are licensed the more profit you make.



Oh god, I bet you were the type of person who joined the 6th form debating team weren't you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> jesus I feel old. But also slightly proud of my powers of recall


yeh. but can you remember what you did this time last year? or how you got home the friday before last?


----------



## albionism (Nov 2, 2015)

DotCommunist  haha, probably getting on for 30 years ago! Fuck knows..All
i remember of Eastenders is we used to routinely jump a
friend of ours at the end of each episode and beat him up
to the theme tune. The look on his face when the D   D D D DDDD
drum beat kicked in and he knew he was in for a kicking!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2015)

albionism said:


> DotCommunist  haha, probably getting on for 30 years ago! Fuck knows..All
> i remember of Eastenders is we used to routinely jump a
> friend of ours at the end of each episode and beat him up
> to the theme tune. The look on his face when the D   D D D DDDD
> drum beat kicked in and he knew he was in for a kicking!


the winter nights must just have flown by.

this person's initials weren't f.t. by any chance were they?


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 2, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I'd be pretty fucked off if someone sat on the roof of my car to be honest.



would you be feeling stabby


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 2, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I'd probably shout at them out the window.


If they were in range, a pint of piss from a window or balcony would probably be my preferred tactic.


----------



## albionism (Nov 2, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> the winter nights must just have flown by.
> 
> this person's initials weren't f.t. by any chance were they?


It was more a summer pastime. By winter he had long learnt not
to come around to our gaff at 7:30 on a Thursday evening.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> If they were in range, a pint of piss from a window or balcony would probably be my preferred tactic.


your aim and flow must be pretty good
do you practice pissing out of windows and off balconies to keep your eye in?


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 2, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> your aim and flow must be pretty good
> do you practice pissing out of windows and off balconies to keep your eye in?


You need to fill a pint glass and launch it from that.

Urinating from balconies into the street below has been known to attract constabulary attention.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> You need to fill a pint glass and launch it from that.
> 
> Urinating from balconies into the street below has been known to attract constabulary attention.


the voice of experience


----------



## J Ed (Nov 2, 2015)

cantsin said:


> Umm, you may have the wrong person here amigo ? nothing hypothetical about my sprogs (all too bloody real ) , and have never defended their honour vs CW / CKC etc .
> 
> Good to see big man Ned Kelly liked the post though



I wasn't talking about you!


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> All I will say is,
> 
> if I caught one of these cocks sitting on the roof of my car,
> 
> they would wish the police were there to stop me.



This thread is brilliant.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 2, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> This thread is brilliant.



It really does have everything doesn't it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2015)

sim667 said:


> It really does have everything doesn't it?


no banning yet so it can't be a classick.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 2, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> no banning yet so it can't be a classick.



There's still time....


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2015)

sim667 said:


> There's still time....


my money's on Ned Kelly


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Pay £20-£50 to get in
> 
> Get breathalysed at the door. Get Fingerprinted at the door, with a scan of your ID uploaded to a database that the police do not need a warrant to go to.
> 
> ...


What's this imaginary draconian club you are talking about?


----------



## andysays (Nov 2, 2015)

It's been an outstanding contest, with numerous worthy contenders, but the judges are now happy to announce that the thread _Fuck You, I Won't Do What You Tell Me_ award for the most juvenile "anarchist" with the untidiest bedroom goes to


Bahnhof Strasse said:


> editor's friend of a friend's friend says it was terrifying.
> 
> My friend who was there says the only scary fuckers was the met.
> 
> ...



Better luck next time to the runners up too embarassing to mention...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2015)

albionism said:


> DotCommunist  haha, probably getting on for 30 years ago! Fuck knows..All
> i remember of Eastenders is we used to routinely jump a
> friend of ours at the end of each episode and beat him up
> to the theme tune. The look on his face when the D   D D D DDDD
> drum beat kicked in and he knew he was in for a kicking!


can't have been 30 I'd hav only been two. 

round my way the soundtrack to your friends beating is called 'the doof-doofs'


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What's this imaginary draconian club you are talking about?


e.g. Human rights groups slam new fingerprint and ID scanning scheme for getting into pubs and clubs
e.g. 41 Birmingham pubs will breathalyse customers - before they are allowed IN


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2015)

Not many clubs do that though! Most are pretty relaxed. I think it's only big clubs that do all those checks.
The Dogstar demands ID but that's not really a proper club and it's shit anyway. 
There are plenty of underground clubs with bouncers who leave you alone and you dance all night to your heart's content without any hassle.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> If they were in range, a pint of piss from a window or balcony would probably be my preferred tactic.


round here I'd take a potshot with a ranged weapon. But in that there london everything counts as terrorism so you wouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What's this imaginary draconian club you are talking about?


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Not many clubs do that though! Most are pretty relaxed. I think it's only big clubs that do all those checks.
> The Dogstar demands ID but that's not really a proper club and it's shit anyway.
> There are plenty of underground clubs with bouncers who leave you alone and you dance all night to your heart's content without any hassle.



Depends whether you actually go out or just read about it IME. A few shitholes may have scanning etc though they're easily avoided and outnumbered by decent venues


----------



## Nylock (Nov 2, 2015)

editor said:


> Unless they get attacked by bouncers. Or the club catches fire. Or you get refused admission because of an errant/malicious ID scan. Or the club gets closed down/sold for flats. Or - get this!- you can't actually afford the rip off door prices and the rip off beer prices, or perhaps you just prefer a club experience that isn't all about profit.





sim667 said:


> Pay £20-£50 to get in
> 
> Get breathalysed at the door. Get Fingerprinted at the door, with a scan of your ID uploaded to a database that the police do not need a warrant to go to.
> 
> ...


...and not forgetting that with some clubs, this experience comes *after* you have been determined to be of the correct hue *and* that your appearance meets the appropriate aesthetic for entry...

Yeah, clubs are fucking awesome.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2015)

Nylock said:


> ...and not forgetting that with some clubs, this experience comes *after* you have been determined to be of the correct hue *and* that your appearance meets the appropriate aesthetic for entry...
> 
> Yeah, clubs are fucking awesome.


Some are, yes!


----------



## smokedout (Nov 2, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> How would anyone know revellers' political views in a party full of strangers? Why would anyone even care? I often don't bother soliciting names, let alone their views on Kronstadt.



got a fag mate, fucking banging geezer, what do you think of Trotsky's transitional programme?, sorted.


----------



## Cid (Nov 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Not many clubs do that though! Most are pretty relaxed. I think it's only big clubs that do all those checks.
> The Dogstar demands ID but that's not really a proper club and it's shit anyway.
> There are plenty of underground clubs with bouncers who leave you alone and you dance all night to your heart's content without any hassle.



And they're probably only marginally legal. Certainly the case in Shef...


----------



## sim667 (Nov 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Not many clubs do that though! Most are pretty relaxed. I think it's only big clubs that do all those checks.
> The Dogstar demands ID but that's not really a proper club and it's shit anyway.
> There are plenty of underground clubs with bouncers who leave you alone and you dance all night to your heart's content without any hassle.



There are some, but thats not the point is it?

As soon as some clubs do it, it gives councils and police reason to turn round and say that they should all do it.

No-one should have to be fingerprinted, breathalysed and sexually assaulted to go to a club. Its not illegal to listen to music, and its not illegal to have a beer or a few.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2015)

Cid said:


> And they're probably only marginally legal. Certainly the case in Shef...


Yeah, I tend to go to semi-legal ones in strange venues that weren't originally intended to be clubs and operate on temporary licences. Better than squat venues as they abide by fire regulations and have decent fire exits.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Not many clubs do that though! Most are pretty relaxed. I think it's only big clubs that do all those checks.
> The Dogstar demands ID but that's not really a proper club and it's shit anyway.
> There are plenty of underground clubs with bouncers who leave you alone and you dance all night to your heart's content without any hassle.


More and more clubs are demanding ID, although not everyone is scanning in the details. You can't be complacent about it though because it's only going to get worse and ID checks are already filtering down into 'regular' pubs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2015)

Yes, it is a worrying development.
I worry that the only place to go to have a dance eventually will be in a dangerous warehouse with no running water or fire exits, patrolled by thieves robbing punters


----------



## Cid (Nov 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, I tend to go to semi-legal ones in strange venues that weren't originally intended to be clubs and operate on temporary licences. Better than squat venues as they abide by fire regulations and have decent fire exits.



You'd be surprised at what they get away with. Dodgy sparkies, hiding problems, lying about numbers etc. Depends on the organisers of course, but there's a lot of cost cutting going on in places where it really shouldn't.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 2, 2015)

I'd rather do a stag weekend in Aleppo than visit some of the clubs that you lot go to, by the sound of it.


----------



## Cid (Nov 2, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I'd rather do a stag weekend in Aleppo than visit some of the clubs that you lot go to, by the sound of it.



You'd have an enormous amount of fun. In the right one, probably not Scumtek.


----------



## kebabking (Nov 2, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I'd rather do a stag weekend in Aleppo than visit some of the clubs that you lot go to, by the sound of it.



i don't get all this ID business, surely if one has been introduced to the membership secretary, one won't need ID?


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 2, 2015)

Cid said:


> You'd have an enormous amount of fun.


I'm not so sure. Aleppo's not what it used to be.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 2, 2015)

but all the clubs have good fire exits...

without any walls its easy to get out quickly


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 2, 2015)

kebabking said:


> i don't get all this ID business, surely if one has been introduced to the membership secretary, one won't need ID?


Well quite. And any decent doorman should remember your name as soon as he opens the car door for you.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 2, 2015)

kebabking said:


> i don't get all this ID business, surely if one has been introduced to the membership secretary, one won't need ID?


Might need to prove you haven't been blackballed previously?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 2, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Well quite. And any decent doorman should remember your name as soon as he opens the car door for you.


He may have been confused if are travelling in one of your cars you use less than your favourites?


----------



## Cid (Nov 2, 2015)

Harry Smiles said:


> He may have been confused if are travelling in one of your cars you use less than your favourites?



Nah, they all have number plates that start with CUNTY; CUNTY 001, CUNTY 002 etc.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## kebabking (Nov 2, 2015)

Harry Smiles said:


> Might need to prove you haven't been blackballed previously?



_everyone_ knows whose been blackballed old chap, and obviously one should never speak of such things.

as everyone knows who's _just not right for the club, _then one of the chaps wouldn't have proposed one, and therefore any unpleasentness can be avoided.


----------



## gosub (Nov 2, 2015)

kebabking said:


> i don't get all this ID business, surely if one has been introduced to the membership secretary, one won't need ID?


still have to show your membership card when signing in, otherwise you'd have people walking in off the street, which makes a mockery of club membership fees.


----------



## kebabking (Nov 2, 2015)

gosub said:


> still have to show your membership card when signing in, otherwise you'd have people walking in off the street, which makes a mockery of club membership fees.



one doesn't wish to be rude, but what kind of hellhole is a 'club' where either one isn't known by sight by the staff, or where a non-member can just walk in without being the guest of a member?

#thefallofrome #barbariansatthegates


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 2, 2015)

gosub said:


> still have to show your membership card when signing in, otherwise you'd have people walking in off the street, which makes a mockery of club membership fees.


If you have to prove your membership you either haven't _arrived_ at the the club yet, or the reception staff are slacking. In the latter case a word with the general manager should see things put right.


----------



## gosub (Nov 2, 2015)

kebabking said:


> one doesn't wish to be rude, but what kind of hellhole is a 'club' where either one isn't known by sight by the staff, or where a non-member can just walk in without being the guest of a member?
> 
> #thefallofrome #barbariansatthegates



Home House has been annoyingly liberal with its non member party invites of late.   Hardly a hellhole though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 78974
> Wendy Richard: Actress who played Pauline Fowler in 'EastEnders'


I thought it looked a tad light in the youtube clip. Normally a thrown telly of that size would need a massive shotputters throw to give it that distance


----------



## kebabking (Nov 2, 2015)

gosub said:


> Home House has been annoyingly liberal with its non member party invites of late.   Hardly a hellhole though.



BONES OF CHRIST!

its on the bloody internet! what kind of hideous, dreadful, awful, wretched place is on the internet!

they probably allow polo shirts and make the staff go topless. they even discuss money.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 2, 2015)

gosub said:


> Home House has been annoyingly liberal with its non member party invites of late.   Hardly a hellhole though.



HH is crap - does full on pulling the drawbridge up from the great unwashed, though manifestly without any character or drama in it's surroundings. Just benign poshos that don't have the connections/attitude for soho house or even blacks


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I thought it looked a tad light in the youtube clip. Normally a thrown telly of that size would need a massive shotputters throw to give it that distance


it is rarely alluded to in eastenders but pauline fowler spent the years 1976-1984 in the ddr


----------



## ddraig (Nov 2, 2015)

OU plenty of raves are safe fire exit wise as crew don't usually want to risk themselves, mates, kit and punters. Certainly when I did them. 
And you should always check for yourself even in clubs


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2015)

I always do. This video gave me such the heebee jeebees that I am a bit paranoid about it now:

It spreads so quick!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2015)

its not the fire that gets you, its the crush death from panicking crowds.


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 2, 2015)

Where's the fire exit?


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 2, 2015)

You should get a proper on site induction to be shown fire exits, make sure you're wearing the correct ppe before everyone enters their k-holes and all becomes irrelevant.


----------



## peterkro (Nov 2, 2015)

ddraig said:


> OU plenty of raves are safe fire exit wise as crew don't usually want to risk themselves, mates, kit and punters. Certainly when I did them.
> And you should always check for yourself even in clubs


When I worked at the Fridge I had a sideline OK'ing raves for safety,most of them used the same regs as the legal clubs.I did one at Hitchcocks original studios in London I got the lifts working but made it clear they were OK for gear but not for people (I'd short circuited some of the safety features) they went ahead and followed my advice,no problem.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> no one had to get up for work surely? next day is the sabbath day.



Pfft. Shabat was the *previous* day, Goy-Boy!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Pfft. Shabat was the *previous* day, Goy-Boy!


the seventh day! 7 is important. Seven vials of wrath upon you!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> the seventh day! 7 is important. Seven vials of wrath upon you!



And the 7 veils of Salome upon you, my friend.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2015)

shaman75 said:


>




Looks like good clean fun, though that wubble on here gives me flashbacks


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 2, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Some parties are shit and samey some are amazing and varied.
> There was at least one deep house rig from the south west a few years ago that might still be going



Lol, to be fair they're still playing last centuries records at half speed, so dunno about samey.

When I were a lass I used to take the piss saying they must get the grooves on their records recut or something. Last year I met someone who used to do exactly that. By hand.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> And the 7 veils of Salome upon you, my friend.


the immanence of revelation heh

so we come full circle, the vials of wrath being poured out in everyones fave book-revelations!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 2, 2015)

What will the police think of how they handled it? It doesn't exactly look good on them really. It's been partied before that place. Quote from someone there.



> "When I got there, a friend told me about 500 people got into the event then the police started closing the street,” he said. “They turned up in full riot gear and created a huge bottleneck. There must have been 1,000 people trying to get in. The police turned aggressive very fast. People were trying to rationalise with them, saying it’s better to let people in, otherwise this is going to create a mess in the neighbourhood.”


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 2, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> it would be a vile space with hundreds of people weeping as they were forced to listen to maurice's shit pastiche poetry for days at a time.



Would any of them last longer than an hour before biting out their own wrist veins?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 2, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> it is rarely alluded to in eastenders but pauline fowler spent the years 1976-1984 in the ddr



Erich Honeker's love slave, by all accounts.


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 2, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Erich Honeker's love slave, by all accounts.



It was all in the Stasi soap Eastgermanenders, Angela Merkel played the young punk Mary Schmidt character.


----------



## Ned Kelly (Nov 2, 2015)

I know of an empty unit that would be great for a rave. It's been empty 2 years because it has been condemned. Riddled with asbestos.

But hey, when your dying of asbestosis in a few years you can look back and say " Well at least I saved £20 that night"


----------



## xes (Nov 2, 2015)

No agenda at all, though...(tried to find the old Pan!k t-shirt with a pic of a run down warehouse and the phrase 'I love asbestos' but I can't find it)

Squat parties kick the absolute shit out of the vast majority of clubs Ned(yours especially by the sound of it), deal with it.


----------



## adidaswoody (Nov 2, 2015)

Wish these came round the Midlands, we have a couple squats in digbeth but it's rare and there's 50 - 100 people at the very most! Whoever knows the organisers make them aware that We need some free parties here!


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 2, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> Wish these came round the Midlands ...


I'm sure there are plenty of Londoners who wish that too.


----------



## xes (Nov 2, 2015)

shaman75 said:


> Where's the fire exit?



being blocked by the filth.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> I know of an empty unit that would be great for a rave. It's been empty 2 years because it has been condemned. Riddled with asbestos.
> 
> But hey, when your dying of asbestosis in a few years you can look back and say " Well at least I saved £20 that night"


Lovely. 

I've had some great nights in clubs, squatted ones mostly.


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> I know of an empty unit that would be great for a rave. It's been empty 2 years because it has been condemned. Riddled with asbestos.
> 
> But hey, when your dying of asbestosis in a few years you can look back and say " Well at least I saved £20 that night"



Doesn't sound that great for a rave tbh mate.  Keep looking.


----------



## Cid (Nov 2, 2015)

Who owns your club by the way Ned Kelly ?


----------



## adidaswoody (Nov 2, 2015)

shaman75 said:


> Doesn't sound that great for a rave tbh mate.  Keep looking.


There's plenty round here, everybody's using them to grow fackin weed lol need someone with a bit of money behind em to get it going in the Midlands


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2015)

anyone owning a club is a petite bourgoise prick who needs to tread carefully imo.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 2, 2015)

xes said:


> (tried to find the old Pan!k t-shirt with a pic of a run down warehouse and the phrase 'I love asbestos' but I can't find it)



Bunch o' louts


----------



## Cid (Nov 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> anyone owning a club is a petite bourgoise prick who needs to tread carefully imo.



a) Worked in the city and wanting to restore youth/soul.
b) Involved in organised crime.

Possibly both of course.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> anyone owning a club is a petite bourgoise prick who needs to tread carefully imo.


oy less of the prick, the one i know is not a prick at all, just a fan of music and art. a petit bourgeouis patron, if you must use a p word.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2015)

Cid said:


> a) Worked in the city and wanting to restore youth/soul.
> b) Involved in organised crime.
> 
> Possibly both of course.


i've only met one like that - an ex-owner or manager of Public Life. Racist cokehead.


----------



## free spirit (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> Explain?
> 
> Clubs have to be licensed for a reason.
> 
> ...


we always had fire extinguishers, maintained emergency lights, fire exits, volunteer stewards on the doors...... the only arrests and injuries I remember were when 50 riot police turned up and went in hard for no reason at all on NYE 2000, other than that no arrests, no ambulance call outs, venues left in a better state than we'd found them, barely any noise complaints in the 50 odd free parties we ran for a decade or so.

Moved into the clubs, and had endless amounts of crap from bouncers.

Not sure about this crew, but no call for generalising like that IMO. Though stuff might well have got worse since pretty much all the loopholes were closed that meant we actually could do it basically legally without a license if we did things properly - now there's no incentive, you can get busted and prosecuted no matter how safe it is, how well run, how few people get disturbed so I guess you end up with people just saying fuck it, if we're going to get busted then we may as well do it as big bad and in your face as we can.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 2, 2015)

free spirit, that is the philosophy behind scum events. Once the CJA applied indoors and the trend went to going for no ents licence the feeling was go brash, large and in the city where more often than not the filth are too busy to deal with such large numbers.


----------



## Ned Kelly (Nov 2, 2015)

free spirit said:


> we always had fire extinguishers, maintained emergency lights, fire exits, volunteer stewards on the doors...... the only arrests and injuries I remember were when 50 riot police turned up and went in hard for no reason at all on NYE 2000, other than that no arrests, no ambulance call outs, venues left in a better state than we'd found them, barely any noise complaints in the 50 odd free parties we ran for a decade or so.
> 
> Moved into the clubs, and had endless amounts of crap from bouncers.
> 
> Not sure about this crew, but no call for generalising like that IMO. Though stuff might well have got worse since pretty much all the loopholes were closed that meant we actually could do it basically legally without a license if we did things properly - now there's no incentive, you can get busted and prosecuted no matter how safe it is, how well run, how few people get disturbed so I guess you end up with people just saying fuck it, if we're going to get busted then we may as well do it as big bad and in your face as we can.



The best and most reasoned response on here. And now I can see the other side of the argument. Thank you.

I personally know of a rave that was held locally to me recently, but on an out of town industrial estate. People were leaving at 6 in the morning, no police, no arrests, no grief. Do I have a problem with that? No. Did the police have a problem with it? Obviously not. 

So maybe it is the fault of the organizers taking the p*ss and chancing there arm. Silly IMHO. As others have said on here, trying to do it in a built up residential area is just madness. As soon as the OB get two or three complaints about noise etc, they have to react.

Again thanks for your insightful input, much appreciated.


----------



## Ned Kelly (Nov 2, 2015)

Hope the girl hit by a lump of wood at 0.53 was okay. Idiots


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> Hope the girl hit by a lump of wood at 0.53 was okay. Idiots




She's been charged with assault.


----------



## Ned Kelly (Nov 2, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> my money's on Ned Kelly


Hey, I look quite the hipster in that shot.


----------



## keybored (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> Hope the girl hit by a lump of wood at 0.53 was okay. Idiots



Moral of the story: Don't even _look like_ you're about to talk to the filth.


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 2, 2015)

Police now telling BBC news they couldn't deal with the 1000's of bikers in the city on the same night, because of the violence at the party.  But realistically, the biker thing seemed to be going on from about 6pm and fizzling out into smaller groups through the evening, whereas I only noticed stuff about trouble in Lambeth at about midnight.  Most of the violence then happened in the early hours as a direct result of the police blocking access to the party.

So either it's just complete bullshit, or they had planned to commit those officers already and didn't want to redeploy.  Not that I'm sure what they would have done about the bikers.  A chase would surely have just resulted in violence and injuries etc...

I'd imagine the met are extra tight on this group because of that central London rave a few years back.

Rave hordes in 18-hour spree of destruction at former Royal Mail depot in central London


----------



## free spirit (Nov 2, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> The best and most reasoned response on here. And now I can see the other side of the argument. Thank you.
> 
> I personally know of a rave that was held locally to me recently, but on an out of town industrial estate. People were leaving at 6 in the morning, no police, no arrests, no grief. Do I have a problem with that? No. Did the police have a problem with it? Obviously not.
> 
> ...


50 riot police came in on us and failed to find a single thing to actually prosecute us for, even had northern electric engineers down to check the electrics, building owners and english heritage refusing to press charges because we'd had 20 people actually cleaning the place up before and afterwards so they'd have had to prosecute us for cleaning the place up.

The police ended up refusing to even confirm the incident had happened when the press contacted them. Their excuse when asked why they'd done it on the night was that we were having more fun than them / because they could. The head copper properly had it in for us for a while after that, he looked like a prize pillock, I so enjoyed handing him his arse on a plate in front of a couple of his juniors.

2 sides to every story, and generally if the police treat the rave organisers with some level of respect and vice versa then it can all go off without any issues and few people other than those involved are any the wiser that it's even happened.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 3, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> Hope the girl hit by a lump of wood at 0.53 was okay. Idiots




Some very shit-faced rioting going on there. Looks like the cops logic was to pig-poop the party in order to deter future events. I notice the cops claim someone threw a petrol bomb - I assume this is their usual-off-the-peg bullshit smear story to throw to the media.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 3, 2015)

no we should all be in the ministry of sound as its safe, soulless and overpriced


*stamps foot*


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> no we should all be in the ministry of sound as its safe, soulless and overpriced
> 
> 
> *stamps foot*


You might not get so annoyed if your tried sincerity


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't want to be this guy



> THE BATTLE FOR WATERLOO


----------



## agricola (Nov 3, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> I don't want to be this guy



TBH that bloke is one of the reasons why that LFB building isn't yet another set of posh flats with accompanying Tesco Metro and franchise coffee shop.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 3, 2015)

no distracting anything from him

don't expect the building to be the first to alert the police for the inconvenience...


----------



## agricola (Nov 3, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> no distracting anything from him
> 
> don't expect the building to be the first to alert the police for the inconvenience...


----------



## Dan U (Nov 3, 2015)

Ned Kelly said:


> The best and most reasoned response on here. And now I can see the other side of the argument. Thank you.
> 
> I personally know of a rave that was held locally to me recently, but on an out of town industrial estate. People were leaving at 6 in the morning, no police, no arrests, no grief. Do I have a problem with that? No. Did the police have a problem with it? Obviously not.
> 
> ...


Tbh most of the time the police, if they turn up, just monitor London raves. 

If they get noise complaints via the council and a noise abatement order then they tend to act. Most of the time ime if a noise abatement order is served a lot of rigs will shut it down or turn it down as police powers seem to ramp up a notch with those.


----------



## Batboy (Nov 3, 2015)

The police are over reacting twats and so are the organisers many of whom often arrange these parties without any consideration for the neighbours in both noise and cleanliness by clearing up after them, I've seen this first hand very recently at my workplace. We had one recently where it boom boomed all night, an illegal pay at the door rave to raise money to pay for their rent (This is what they have said to us... yeah right!) and no consideration for the 60 year old guy virtually next door who is still trying to recover from cancer. Cunts.

 As others have said go find a place away from built up areas.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 3, 2015)

Buckaroo said:


> It was all in the Stasi soap Eastgermanenders, Angela Merkel played the young punk Mary Schmidt character.



With Helmut Kohl as Nick Cotton's dad, Charlie.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

Batboy said:


> The police are over reacting twats and so are the organisers many of whom often arrange these parties without any consideration for the neighbours in both noise and cleanliness by clearing up after them, I've seen this first hand very recently at my workplace. We had one recently where it boom boomed all night, an illegal pay at the door rave to raise money to pay for their rent (This is what they have said to us... yeah right!) and no consideration for the 60 year old guy virtually next door who is still trying to recover from cancer. Cunts.
> 
> As others have said go find a place away from built up areas.


So one 60 yr old trumps 100's maybe 1000's of others?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2015)

Batboy said:


> The police are over reacting twats


judging by their actions the other day they are still in thrall to reacting twats.


----------



## Enviro (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> So one 60 yr old trumps 100's maybe 1000's of others?



This is a difficult one. He only has x years left, and these might be reduced significantly by being kept up all night. It would be better to avoid such situations.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

Yes but not always possible


----------



## Lurcio (Nov 3, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Rave with a social purpose



Just re-read it ... sounds kinda cool, no!?


----------



## pesh (Nov 3, 2015)

Batboy said:


> I've seen this first hand very recently at my workplace. We had one recently where it boom boomed all night, an illegal pay at the door rave to raise money to pay for their rent (This is what they have said to us... yeah right!)


back in the mid 90s pretty much everyone i knew who had a work unit in London did a rent party every couple of months. the lack of late licensing made them a surefire way to pay the bills.


----------



## Cid (Nov 3, 2015)

Enviro said:


> This is a difficult one. He only has x years left, and these might be reduced significantly by being kept up all night. It would be better to avoid such situations.



Years lost to one sleepless night? It's shit to have a party in a residential area, but another sleepless night after x months/years of chemo probably isn't going to make much difference to that specific person's recovery.


----------



## Enviro (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah I didn't mean to imply years lost, what I meant was given the unknown age and health of someone it's possible that one night of disturbance could have a significant effect on them. Objectively it shouldn't have a big impact, but then people don't respond to noise in a linear fashion.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> So one 60 yr old trumps 100's maybe 1000's of others?



Seriously?

One 60 year old geezer with cancer, minding his own business in his own home, _most certainly_ trumps 1000's of thoughtless dicks, partying illegally in a residential area.

Why wouldn't it?


----------



## Batboy (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> So one 60 yr old trumps 100's maybe 1000's of others?


With cancer... yes.


----------



## Batboy (Nov 3, 2015)

Cid said:


> Years lost to one sleepless night? It's shit to have a party in a residential area, but another sleepless night after x months/years of chemo probably isn't going to make much difference to that specific person's recovery.



I know the guy and I know exactly what he would say to this...


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 3, 2015)

What did the 60 year old with cancer have to say about it all?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 3, 2015)

Tbf there's nothing worse than anti-social party animals. What about people who need to get up for work?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 3, 2015)

shaman75 said:


> What did the 60 year old with cancer have to say about it all?




Oi oi!!!!!


----------



## Dan U (Nov 3, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Oi oi!!!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Oi oi!!!!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Tbf there's nothing worse than anti-social party animals. What about people who need to get up for work?


they shouldn't have to work on the day of rest. Thats the bigger crime here, capital has driven us to this division by its constant capacious maw sucking down more and more man hours while disrespecting the sabbath day


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> they shouldn't have to work on the day of rest. Thats the bigger crime here, capital has driven us to this division by its constant capacious maw sucking down more and more man hours while disrespecting the sabbath day


Keep Sunday Special


----------



## agricola (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> So one 60 yr old trumps 100's maybe 1000's of others?


----------



## Batboy (Nov 3, 2015)

shaman75 said:


> What did the 60 year old with cancer have to say about it all?



He thinks they are bunch of inconsiderate lowlife fuckwit cunts... his words not mine.  He wasn't consulted or warned they just chucked it all up with hundreds of people hanging outside his door, vomit on his landing, leave shit and bottles and capsules scattered everywhere and don't allow him to sleep until 18 hours later. Nice.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

So one person's needs for a quiet night trump many other person's enjoyment for 1 night??

Is it because he is sick or a property owner?

Lot of building work going on near me and will ve for ages, should they fuck off and not be allowed because my neighbour is sick?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> So one person's needs for a quiet night trump many other person's enjoyment for 1 night??



Yes.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

So you'll be agreeing with all established venue closures after 1 complaint then?


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> So one person's needs for a quiet night trump many other person's enjoyment for 1 night??



It's _illegal_ enjoyment. It's _illegal_ for a number of reasons, one of which is because it's in a _residential area_.

Because it's_ illegal_, local residents have a right to expect that it won't happen.

The man's right to peace and quiet on his own street *trumps the fuck* out of a bunch of mindless cunts rights to keep him awake, do drugs, puke, and shit all over his manor.

Are you seriously going to take this position? 



> Is it because he is sick or a property owner?



I haven't seen anything posted that suggests this fella is a property _owner_. Your own prejudice perhaps?

Have you fucking lost it, geezer?

Do you really think that it's ok to pitch-up in a residential neighbourhood and party like fuck til sunrise?

_*Really?*_


----------



## agricola (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> So one person's needs for a quiet night trump many other person's enjoyment for 1 night??
> 
> Is it because he is sick or a property owner?
> 
> Lot of building work going on near me and will ve for ages, should they fuck off and not be allowed because my neighbour is sick?



It is never just one person, though.  Should a thousand people have their weekend ruined because a thousand other people turn up to something organized down the road in a building that has nowhere near the facilities to cope with them all?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

It's not actually ILLEGAL!! until determined so. A lot of raves are actually legal so get your facts right first


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> It's not actually ILLEGAL!! until determined so. A lot of raves are actually legal so get your facts right first


I don't give a shit about legality, but consideration for one's fellow human beings is what this is about


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> It's not actually ILLEGAL!! until determined so. A lot of raves are actually legal so get your facts right first


I'll let agricola deal with the legalities then.

Do you think it's ok for hundreds of people to occupy a residential area (legally or otherwise), take drugs, play loud music, puke and shit in the streets, and party, until daylight?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't give a shit about legality, but consideration for one's fellow human beings is what this is about


so let them have somewhere to have their do then where it won't put other people out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I'll let agricola deal with the legalities then.
> 
> Do you think it's ok for hundreds of people to occupy a residential area and play loud music until daylight?


Better


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I'll let agricola deal with the legalities then.
> 
> Do you think it's ok for hundreds of people to occupy a residential area (legally or otherwise), take drugs, play loud music, puke and shit in the streets, and party, until daylight?


Yeah once in a while


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't give a shit about legality, but consideration for one's fellow human beings is what this is about


Stick to your cost clubs softlad


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

Cosy even


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Stick to your cost clubs softlad


So it's soft to be considerate. Didn't have you down as a macho man


----------



## rover07 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sounds like it was a fantastic rave with a riot thrown in as a bonus!


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 3, 2015)

@dialectician

thanks posting Knowledge link. New ID Purple Plejade - Blanche so long ago 
Massive tune - 
*BASS INC. - HATT FLASH *


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Yeah once in a while



Fuck off. What about people who have kids? What about knackered new mums and dads? Rocking up to a residential area - where you don't even live - and expecting the residents to suck the noise nuisance up is proper cuntish. I have no axe to grind with the free party scene.


----------



## rover07 (Nov 3, 2015)

As to all the people complaining about the noise? This is central London on one of the biggest party nights of the year. 

If noise bothers you then get some earplugs. This isn't boring, sleepy Surrey.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 3, 2015)

rover07 said:


> As to all the people complaining about the noise? This is central London on one of the biggest party nights of the year.
> 
> If noise bothers you then get some earplugs. This isn't boring, sleepy Surrey.



Do they make earplugs for babies then? How do you know if your baby is crying with ear plugs in?


----------



## andysays (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Yeah once in a while



Give us your address and we'll all come and pay you a visit unannounced sometime.

I really can't believe you can be arguing something quite this fucking stupid and inconsiderate


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Do they make earplugs for babies then? How do you know if your baby is crying with ear plugs in?


you open your eyes and look at her/him


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 3, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you open your eyes and look at her/him



Seems a better way of ensuring sleep loss than having a 10k rig booming away in your loft I suppose.


----------



## agricola (Nov 3, 2015)

rover07 said:


> As to all the people complaining about the noise? This is central London on one of the biggest party nights of the year.
> 
> If noise bothers you then get some earplugs. This isn't boring, sleepy Surrey.



This does tend to ignore the fact that the area in question - Lambeth High Street / Black Prince Road / Whitgift Street - is really quiet most of the time; all the clubs are down the other end of Vauxhall, the railway shuts at about one AM and the traffic noise is confined to the Embankment and Lambeth Road.  There aren't even that many pubs in the area.  Most of the housing is social as well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Seems a better way of ensuring sleep loss than having a 10k rig booming away in your loft I suppose.


people in the afflicted flats had no loft


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Fuck off. What about people who have kids? What about knackered new mums and dads? Rocking up to a residential area - where you don't even live - and expecting the residents to suck the noise nuisance up is proper cuntish. I have no axe to grind with the free party scene.


Boo hoo


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Boo hoo


You're doing it again.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

andysays said:


> Give us your address and we'll all come and pay you a visit unannounced sometime.
> 
> I really can't believe you can be arguing something quite this fucking stupid and inconsiderate


Why not NIMBY? Not that outrageous really


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Boo hoo



Child of Thatcher.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Child of Thatcher.


Now that's an insult tooooo far!!


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Now that's an insult tooooo far!!



A fairly accurate assessment though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> A fairly accurate assessment though.


Fuck everyone else. We're having a great time so nothing else matters


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

no not fuck everyone else, just a bit of balance
if 1 or 2 people are put out by 100's or 1000's having a great night then big deal


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 3, 2015)

Or just have a bit of fucking consideration when choosing a venue. Your right to party doesn't trump some guys right to a bit of peace and quiet. You know, the one who actually lives there.


----------



## agricola (Nov 3, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Or just have a bit of fucking consideration when choosing a venue. Your right to party doesn't trump some guys right to a bit of peace and quiet. You know, the one who actually lives there.



Or in this case "the one who actually fought to prevent that building being turned into posh flats, those who fought with him, and hundreds of his neighbours.  Oh and the LFB".


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

something for you grumps to tutt along to and believe!
Major London riot as hundreds of ravers ATTACK police with PETROL BOMB and smash buildings
*Major London riot as hundreds of ravers ATTACK police with PETROL BOMB and smash buildings*


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 3, 2015)

I like a party as much as the next guy but this _fuck everyone else the party trumps everything_ attitude is pretty adolescent really, its a 16 year old attitude.

But yeah, more suitable venues should be made available.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

I wouldn't have done a party there and it was too close to lots of people imo
the plod do have a role in the disorder and it most likely wouldn't have happened if they just watched outside etc
e2a there would have been thud thud thud and wasted people till the next afternoon but no big disorder or riots.

even sound system owners have little control over the location, especially with lots of systems, you go where it is organised

sometimes a party happens in a remote location and 1 or 2 residents get inconvenience and pissed off while there might be 1000's having the time of their life and committing no crime or damage. Do the residents still trump the others?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 3, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> I like a party as much as the next guy but this _fuck everyone else the party trumps everything_ attitude is pretty adolescent really, its a 16 year old attitude.
> 
> But yeah, more suitable venues should be made available.



It lacks any kind of logic. The last thing you need is to be dealing with cops or pissed off locals when you're full of mdma and/or perhaps carrying stuff.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Yeah once in a while


This is very unlike you.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> no not fuck everyone else, just a bit of balance
> if 1 or 2 people are put out by 100's or 1000's having a great night then big deal


'Big deal. We might fuck-over the odd cancer sufferer ... but loads of us are having a _*great time*_!"


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> no not fuck everyone else, just a bit of balance
> if 1 or 2 people are put out by 100's or 1000's having a great night then big deal





ddraig said:


> I wouldn't have done a party there and it was too close to lots of people imo
> the plod do have a role in the disorder and it most likely wouldn't have happened if they just watched outside etc
> e2a there would have been thud thud thud and wasted people till the next afternoon but no big disorder or riots.
> 
> ...


yes, if they live there. a responsible rig would go home if the venue was unsuitable or too close to residents


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> I like a party as much as the next guy but this _fuck everyone else the party trumps everything_ attitude is pretty adolescent really, its a 16 year old attitude.
> 
> But yeah, more suitable venues should be made available.


i've not said that tho

and look at you all agreeing with the copper, so unacceptable you have to say it twice


> Commander Mak Chishty, of the Metropolitan Police. said the situation was "unacceptable"
> 
> He said: "Unlicensed music events are dangerous and present a very real hazard to all those who attend.
> 
> "Police faced hostility and attack, this is completely unacceptable.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> yes, if they live there. a responsible rig would go home if the venue was unsuitable or too close to residents


where should people be "allowed" to party then? 
and don't say clubs!


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> where should people be "allowed" to party then?
> and don't say clubs!



Fields. Industrial estates. I thought you were a veteran?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

i'm asking OU!
what if there's one house 2 fields away or down the road from the ind est?
go home is it?


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> i'm asking OU!
> what if there's one house 2 fields away or down the road from the ind est?
> go home is it?



If it disturbs people why not? Partying isn't a need. Sleep is though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> i'm asking OU!
> what if there's one house 2 fields away or down the road from the ind est?
> go home is it?


yes


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


>


it was a facetious response to your straw man


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

and this is my face response to you


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> and this is my face response to you


it's not very good. try harder.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

nah 
no point


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> nah
> no point


cos you know you haven't a leg to stand on, you are defending people having a rave in kennington with thousands of residents nearby, but the defence you mount is of a fictitious situation in which only a couple of people are inconvenienced.


----------



## andysays (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> ...sometimes a party happens in a remote location and 1 or 2 residents get inconvenience and pissed off while there might be 1000's having the time of their life and committing no crime or damage. Do the residents still trump the others?



The above is not a description of what happened the other night though, so it's kind of irrelevant to the subject of this thread.

But even in your hypothetical case, your view of whether the needs of the residents trump the wishes of the others depends on if you happen to be one of the residents.

Since you're apparently unwilling or unable to imagine yourself in their position, I suggest you follow my earlier suggestion and give us your address, or maybe that of your parents or even grandparents, so we can conduct an experiment and you can answer your own question based on personal experience of being on the receiving end of the disturbance caused by someone else's "time of their life".


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> cos you know you haven't a leg to stand on, you are defending people having a rave in kennington with thousands of residents nearby, but the defence you mount is of a fictitious situation in which only a couple of people are inconvenienced.


i'm not defending them as it goes and have said i wouldn't have done it there
that's why there's no point, i've made mine and you and other old gits disagree, fine


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

andysays said:


> The above is not a description of what happened the other night though, so it's kind of irrelevant to the subject of this thread.
> 
> But even in your hypothetical case, your view of whether the needs of the residents trump the wishes of the others depends on if you happen to be one of the residents.
> 
> Since you're apparently unwilling or unable to imagine yourself in their position, I suggest you follow my earlier suggestion and give us your address, or maybe that of your parents or even grandparents, so we can conduct an experiment and you can answer your own question based on personal experience of being on the receiving end of the disturbance caused by someone else's "time of their life".


shut up you pompous bore


----------



## andysays (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> shut up you pompous bore


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

*wanker smiley


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 3, 2015)

andysays said:


> View attachment 79080


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 3, 2015)

What about when gentrifiers buy into an area with established, legal music venues then complain about noise and get them closed?

Do their rights trump all too?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

Spymaster said:


>


cheers! may i call on you for all my external smiley needs?


----------



## hagbard (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Spymaster (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> cheers! may i call on you for all my external smiley needs?


Yer a fuckin willy, and no mistake.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 3, 2015)

One Night in Lambeth


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> cheers! may i call on you for all my external smiley needs?



The Pabebe wave.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2015)

hagbard said:


>



round here thats negative equity


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 3, 2015)

Can I still have a house party with music until the early hours once in a blue moon?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 3, 2015)

shaman75 said:


> Can I still have a house party with music until the early hours once in a blue moon?



Depends whether it involves being an anti-social cunt or not. Perhaps ask your neighbours and not a message board?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2015)

shaman75 said:


> Can I still have a house party with music until the early hours once in a blue moon?


and not even on a schoolnight! Who are these latter day puritans, with their solemn faces, their dogs and their weapons? Perhaps it is the forces of reaction within a society that need told off rather than the people just trying to have a good craic. On a saturday fucking night.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

shaman75 said:


> Can I still have a house party with music until the early hours once in a blue moon?


no! not if any other human lives near you, no siree!
tut!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 3, 2015)

shaman75 said:


> Can I still have a house party with music until the early hours once in a blue moon?



Not if you are a resident in your house, imagine how you'd feel etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2015)

hagbard said:


>



well at least one good thing has come from this


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 3, 2015)

shaman75 said:


> Can I still have a house party with music until the early hours once in a blue moon?



Blasting out hippety hoppity music into the wee small hours? Whilst U75ers are tucked up in bed with a mug of cocoa and a hot water bottle? Bah, humbug!


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 3, 2015)

I live in a residential area btw.  And it's built up (London).


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2015)

shaman75 said:


> Can I still have a house party with music until the early hours once in a blue moon?


again, someone talking about something different to the event that's being criticised!


----------



## Batboy (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> So one person's needs for a quiet night trump many other person's enjoyment for 1 night??
> 
> Is it because he is sick or a property owner?
> 
> Lot of building work going on near me and will ve for ages, should they fuck off and not be allowed because my neighbour is sick?



Building works are not allowed to make incessant noise in the early hours of the morning and generally speaking the guys digging up the roads, fixing the doors and windows don't come up and throw up on your doormat.

It is also worth pointing out it's not because he is sick, it's more to do with the fact he has cancer and could die.

This just highlights how some of these party organisers think... _fuck you all! we will do what WE LIKE!_
I am not against people having parties or having a good time, but at least do it with careful planning and consideration, something clearly not on your radar.


----------



## Batboy (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Yeah once in a while



Can we all come round and do it on your doorstep?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

we've had that one, next!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

what about the farmer 5 miles down the lane!! 
stinkin soapdoing skum suckers!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2015)

the thing I most envy about people who live in a built up area that is the beating heart of british capital is their ability to have a quiet night. Really does my nut.



I was in babylondon recently and I saw my first armed policeman and my first unmarked car doing the blues and twos, for years. I don't envy you lot its like a fucking warzone. And you are all so used to it it doesn't register. Its like wallpaper, a dog pooing or water to you lot. I come in and see it all and it strikes me deep. You've been colonised by the security forces.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> what about the farmer 5 miles down the lane!!
> stinkin soapdoing skum suckers!


straw man again


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

no wai!!!


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> no! not if any other human lives near you, no siree!
> tut!


Especially old folk and cancer sufferers, eh ddraig?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

especially them but everyone else too


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> especially them but everyone else too


Put down the crack-pipe, you fucking brinjal!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Put down the crack-pipe, you fucking brinjal!


yeh you want a puff on it


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 3, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh you want a puff on it


Mainline only for me nowadays, Pickers.


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> where should people be "allowed" to party then?
> and don't say clubs!



I would say that massive parties of this nature are a pretty recent phenomena. If you can't have a good time at the fantastic range of clubs, gigs, festivals and the occasional out of the way rave available to you must feel the rest of human history was a pretty sad affair.


----------



## Cid (Nov 3, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> I would say that massive parties of this nature are a pretty recent phenomena. If you can't have a good time at the fantastic range of clubs, gigs, festivals and the occasional out of the way rave available to you must feel the rest of human history was a pretty sad affair.



What do you mean by 'of this nature'?

The big multi-riggers must have been going for 20+ years. Spiral tribe started out in 1990... Obviously field based raves got going a couple of years earlier. The idea of a sound system/rig being carted to probably illegal events is from 1950s Jamaica. Illegal, semi-legal putting on of parties must go back as far as legally trying to regulate them. There's probably a Socrates quote complaining of youths dancing to terrible new drum-based music.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> I would say that massive parties of this nature are a pretty recent phenomena. If you can't have a good time at the fantastic range of clubs, gigs, festivals and the occasional out of the way rave available to you must feel the rest of human history was a pretty sad affair.


bollocks, all of it, your post


----------



## keybored (Nov 3, 2015)

Cid said:


> What do you mean by 'of this nature'?



If you think that's confusing, try reading the rest of it.


----------



## keybored (Nov 4, 2015)

Cid said:


> The big multi-riggers must have been going for 20+ years.


True, my first was Avon Free Festival in 1991. Admittedly it was on Sodbury Common so hardly densely populated but some golfers were a bit put out.


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 4, 2015)

Cid said:


> What do you mean by 'of this nature'?
> 
> The big multi-riggers must have been going for 20+ years. Spiral tribe started out in 1990... Obviously field based raves got going a couple of years earlier. The idea of a sound system/rig being carted to probably illegal events is from 1950s Jamaica. Illegal, semi-legal putting on of parties must go back as far as legally trying to regulate them. There's probably a Socrates quote complaining of youths dancing to terrible new drum-based music.



I'm fully aware of the history. Partying is great. None of it an excuse to piss on anyone else's chips. Find a suitable venue or don't and do one of the million other things on offer to you.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 4, 2015)

ddraig said:


> what about the farmer 5 miles down the lane!!


To be honest, if the attitude that you've expressed on this thread is typical of organisers of this type of thing (i.e. 'bollocks to everyone else, we're having a great time'), I hope the police fuck them all over.


----------



## Cid (Nov 4, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> To be honest, if the attitude that you've expressed on this thread is typical of organisers of this type of thing (i.e. 'bollocks to everyone else, we're having a great time'), I hope the police fuck them all over.



It's not. Although possibly for the selfish motive that a party in a residential area is more likely to get pigged.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 4, 2015)

machine cat said:


>



This exactly.

Who the fuck would want to hold a big fuck off party in the middle of an urban jungle anyway, plus the added fun of 50-60 tooled up big guys charging you while the bricks fly.  Doesn't sound like much fun to me, give me a field and the sun coming up with a couple of coppers (and a bemused looking farmer) looking on any day.


----------



## Cid (Nov 4, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> This exactly.
> 
> Who the fuck would want to hold a big fuck off party in the middle of an urban jungle anyway,



People who live in them.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 4, 2015)

Cid said:


> What do you mean by 'of this nature'?
> 
> The big multi-riggers must have been going for 20+ years. Spiral tribe started out in 1990... Obviously field based raves got going a couple of years earlier. The idea of a sound system/rig being carted to probably illegal events is from 1950s Jamaica. Illegal, semi-legal putting on of parties must go back as far as legally trying to regulate them. There's probably a Socrates quote complaining of youths dancing to terrible new drum-based music.


_When the mode of the music changes, the walls of the city shake. _


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 4, 2015)

Cid said:


> People who live in them.



Its a city not a prison, people are allowed to leave.  People used to travel miles to go to a decent party, now it has to be on the Victoria Line or its inaccessible?


----------



## Cid (Nov 4, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> Its a city not a prison, people are allowed to leave.  People used to travel miles to go to a decent party, now it has to be on the Victoria Line or its inaccessible?



Partly I think it's a lot harder to put on a rave in a field than it was in the '90s. It's not any less anti-social than a deserted industrial estate in any case, sound carries well out there. Also it's nice to have a roof over your head. and you get loads of weird different venues; office buildings, leisure centres, furniture warehouses etc. It really is (was, stopped going years ago - giving up stimulants etc) an immense amount of fun.

Oh, and it was a huge pain in the arse getting to field raves sometimes, unless you could get a van sorted.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> Its a city not a prison, people are allowed to leave.  People used to travel miles to go to a decent party, now it has to be on the Victoria Line or its inaccessible?


So people in cities can't/shouldn't have parties?


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 4, 2015)

Cid said:


> Oh, and it was a huge pain in the arse getting to field raves sometimes, unless you could get a van sorted.



Oh yeah, that's true.  There was a lot of heavy lifting.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 4, 2015)

ddraig said:


> So people in cities can't/shouldn't have parties?





You're welcome to your fights with police if you fancy, still can always get the tube home which is the important bit here.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> You're welcome to your fights with police if you fancy, still can always get the tube home which is the important bit here.


Again, plenty of parties happen in cities without incident


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Again, plenty of parties happen in cities without incident


When they don't bother residents, yes.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 4, 2015)

The state of free parties and illegal raves now eh?  Not like it was in the good old days...


eta, good


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> When they don't bother residents, yes.


And plod don't wade in


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 4, 2015)

ddraig said:


> So people in cities can't/shouldn't have parties?


Not in places that piss off hundreds of residents!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2015)

Let's go round again!


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 4, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> The state of free parties and illegal raves now eh?  Not like it was in the old days...



You're right there is an element of that in my thinking.  I dunno, parties for me were escapism and this doesn't sound like it at all - each to their own. 

General question but do people think we're heading back to the 80's and early 90's where due to licensing controls and lack of options the party happened in the fields / warehouses instead of clubs?  I remember there being a shift in attitude by the authorities in the late 90's to get everyone into bars and clubs where it could be contained.  Has the widespread closure of clubs and very restrictive nature of licensing pushed the party back out into the open again?  Or has it always been there and only got the headlines recently because of a couple of big ones (this and Croydon) that have got the Police attention?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2015)

It's a cycle that goes over and underground 
Get too bolshy and public - get battered and shut down
Go back underground and scale down
Etc


----------



## Cid (Nov 4, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> You're right there is an element of that in my thinking.  I dunno, parties for me were escapism and this doesn't sound like it at all - each to their own.
> 
> General question but do people think we're heading back to the 80's and early 90's where due to licensing controls and lack of options the party happened in the fields / warehouses instead of clubs?  I remember there being a shift in attitude by the authorities in the late 90's to get everyone into bars and clubs where it could be contained.  Has the widespread closure of clubs and very restrictive nature of licensing pushed the party back out into the open again?  Or has it always been there and only got the headlines recently because of a couple of big ones (this and Croydon) that have got the Police attention?



Parties didn't stop happening in warehouses, fields etc... There have been off periods, but most of the squat parties I went to were er... 2000-2004 I think. They were pretty much every weekend then, often a few of them. And yeah, I think it's big, deliberately provocative stuff like scum'o'ween that gets the headlines. I think even most scumtek multi-riggers pass under the radar. This sort of shit is not a good idea, means crackdowns etc. Not that they've stopped people in the past, but I can see the current government passing something mandating life sentences for possession of a sound system with intent to have fun.

Of course that was also the days of late Drome, Unsound at the arches etc.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 4, 2015)

I've got it- next time hold the rave somewhere that rich people live like chelsea. That way a) they won't have to get up for work because they are rich

b) 99% chance they voted tory, so fuck them

b) at least one of them will have a connect to some proper good chang

everyone wins.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 4, 2015)

A party in Hampstead where the cops turned up, was the only time I saw cops chucking people back into the party, off the golf course!


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 4, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I've got it- next time hold the rave somewhere that rich people live like chelsea. That way a) they won't have to get up for work because they are rich
> 
> b) 99% chance they voted tory, so fuck them
> 
> ...



There would be a draconian law banning assemblies of more than 3 people and all music except classical before Parliament within the day.  We've been here before.


----------



## Cid (Nov 4, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> There would be a draconian law banning assemblies of more than 3 people and all music except classical before Parliament within the day.  We've been here before.



So this performance of the 1812 overture outside Westminster will be fine then officer? Oh, the cannons - have you no culture sir? they're an integral part...


----------



## Batboy (Nov 4, 2015)

rover07 said:


> As to all the people complaining about the noise? This is central London on one of the biggest party nights of the year.
> 
> If noise bothers you then get some earplugs. This isn't boring, sleepy Surrey.



Wrong.... I could take you to streets around Dalston where it is dead quiet at night. London is filled with residential streets like this. The street I live in is relatively quiet in Highbury and thats despite those annoying fuckwits called Arsenal that Pickmans Model masturbates over.


----------



## campanula (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes, well the police were more than happy to come out in force to threaten a bank holiday party in woods at least a mile from any other habitation (apart from our local farmer's who was in attendance). 8 of Norfolk's finest, marching around making facetious statements (well it certainly smells like a rave) and trying to insist we all went home at 11pm (my daughter threatened to set her bees on them). Warned that we have to 'tell them' next time (as if).
All veterans of the free party scene here - going way back to Windsor1971...much to recommend them for the solidarity, the DIY ethos, the enduring friendships, the cloak and dagger late night meets down rural lanes, the sharing of resources, skills and general community helpfulness and, of course, the famous bumpkin party Norfolk Handshake.
I intend to party on, with my (few) friends and (large) family forever.


----------



## winjer (Apr 3, 2016)

Anyone know anything about the fate of these unlucky ravers?



> Officers from the Met's Public Order Investigation Unit have arrested three people this morning, Thursday, 31 March on suspicion of conspiracy to commit public nuisance ahead of an unlicensed music event that is believed to be scheduled for this coming weekend, 2 April.
> 
> During the intelligence led operation, officers attended seven addresses across London this morning and as a result have arrested a 20-year-old man [A], a 19-year-old man * and a 36-year-old woman [C]. All three were taken to central London police stations where they remain at this time.
> 
> ...


----------



## winjer (Nov 8, 2017)

Scumoween 2015 conspiracy trial next summer!

"this rave involved the largest deployment of Metropolitan Police since the 2011 London riots."

DS & Ors, R v, Court of Appeal - Criminal Division, September 14, 2017, [2017] EWCA Crim 1410


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 8, 2017)

winjer said:


> Scumoween 2015 conspiracy trial next summer!



Swift justice indeed


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 8, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Swift justice indeed



I was done for similar and that also took three years. When you are charged they are supposed to be in a position to try you there and then; bollocks are they.


----------



## winjer (Jun 17, 2018)

Trial starts tomorrow at Inner London Crown Court, seven charged with conspiracy to cause a public nuisance.

Sentencing is "at large", i.e. up to life imprisonment.

"The gravamen of the alleged offending here, namely the agreement to organise a secret, large-scale and illegal rave in a residential built-up area, did not fall comfortably or at all within the identified statutory alternatives."

https://www.archbolde-update.co.uk/PDF/2017/Archbold Review Issue 9 PRESS.pdf


----------



## NoXion (Jun 18, 2018)

Potentially life imprisonment for throwing a party? That's absolutely fucking ridiculous.


----------



## winjer (Jun 18, 2018)

Yep. Rumour is that these and/or other rave crews were given the option to sign documents saying they didn't own seized equipment (allowing the Met to keep / sell / destroy it) or face prosecution.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 18, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I was done for similar and that also took three years. When you are charged they are supposed to be in a position to try you there and then; bollocks are they.


Come on, chill out, you can't just fabricate an entire case overnight


----------



## winjer (Jul 12, 2018)

winjer said:


> Trial starts tomorrow at Inner London Crown Court, seven charged with conspiracy to cause a public nuisance.


Seems after all the build up that most pled to public nuisance and got conditional discharges (and lost sound systems), one opted to go ahead with trial and got not guilty!

"Scumtek is not organised in the same way as a vicarage tea party"


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2018)

winjer said:


> Seems after all the build up that most pled to public nuisance and got conditional discharges (and lost sound systems), one opted to go ahead with trial and got not guilty!


thanks for update, sad to hear rigs were lost, good one on the not guilty


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 12, 2018)

Yes. Thanks for that update winjer  ... any (public/safe) links on that latest news though?

I've been scrabbling around for a while, but all I can find just now is quite old


----------



## winjer (Jul 12, 2018)

No, the trial doesn't seem to have attracted any press, possibly because it was adjourned several times for medical reports which attracted reporting restrictions. Only know what happened because of ex-LDMG court support.


----------



## winjer (Jul 13, 2018)

Allegedly the judge played Woody Guthrie's Alice's Restaurant to the barristers after the trial.


----------

